# A new and improved........ME!!



## ncgirl21 (Apr 1, 2004)

Okay, I think it's time I get my shit together and stop feeling sorry for myself about everything that's been going on.    I'm once and for all going to get the body I've always wanted, I'm going to finish school and I'm not going to let anything or any MAN stand in my way.

Stats:

Height:  5'8
Weight:  143-145

Goal Weight:  130-135, defined body and a six pack!!  


I'm not following any "certain" diet.  I eat clean foods and I "try" not to eat any carbs late in the evening. Every Saturday will be a no carb day.   

Plan:  I am going to do cardio at least three times a week for a minimum of 20 minutes each session, most of the time more.  This will be moderate cardio- not HITT although I may throw one or two sessions of HITT in a week depending on how I feel.

My Weights workout will be:  (Thanks Jen- hope you'll keep an eye on me again- your the best!!)

*Will start on Monday because this week's already a little f'd up!

Monday:  Back/biceps
Tuesday:  quads/calves; cardio
Wednesday:  shoulders/chest/triceps
Thursday:  cardio/power sculpting
Friday:  hamstrings/calves; cardio
Saturday and Sunday I plan on doing cardio, but if I don't it will be no big deal.  I'm going to live life for me and to the fullest.   

Meals today:

1:  1/2 cup Dannon Lit'n Fit Vanilla Yogurt, 1/2 cup LF cottage cheese, 1/2 cup fiber one cereal, sprinkle cinnamon, 1 tbs. SF syrup

WORKOUT:  shoulders/chest/triceps

2:  broccolli and carrots (2 servings each)= 100 calories, 2 oz. chicken, 1/2 small can mushrooms, sprinkle of FF mozzerella cheese  (This meal generally would have a carb source such as an apple in it since it's after weight training, but I forget it today) 

WORKOUT:  power sculpting 

3:  stir fry (broccoli, g. beens, carrots, mushrooms), 2 oz. chicken, 1/2 cup egg whites

4:  protein shake

**My meals look, hell are lite today, but I'm am slowly trying to increase my calories back to normal.  

This is a picture of me a few months ago, I am a little thinner now and will add pictures in a week or so as well as take measurements so I can track my progress better.  I hope to be to 138 by the end of April.  Once I reach my goal I'm going to concentrate on muscles!! 

 

Any and all comments are Welcome!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2004)

God Luck !


----------



## X Ring (Apr 1, 2004)

your pretty, stay focused, you can do it, plenty of help around here


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2004)

Miss ncgirl21 ... you look fabulous.   

But being a husband, I know that saying that doesn't make you not want to attain whatever goals you have set ... so I wish you the best.  I think eating clean, hitting the gym and not worrying about _diets_ is an excellent choice.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

ditto


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Girl!!! Love the picture~ You are so beautiful!

I think this is a great idea!! Good Luck sweetie!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 1, 2004)

You are super cute!!! Id be happy if my body looked that way!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Andrea! Wooo hoo a new journal and new attitude! I love it!!  

your doing so well now sweetie! keep it up! and always reach for the stars!! 
  :bounce:


----------



## jstar (Apr 1, 2004)

Good Luck Andrea!

You and I have just about the same stats only I don't look as good as you!!!

Regarding your diet - yeah it looks kinda low on calories. But I know that was just one day, not everyday. I think your lean meats should be about 4-5oz per meal. Add in some more carbs too - don't fear them. (not that you do).


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Okay, I think it's time I get my shit together and stop feeling sorry for myself about everything that's been going on.    I'm once and for all going to get the body I've always wanted, I'm going to finish school and I'm not going to let anything or any MAN stand in my way.




 RIGHT ON SISTA'


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone  .  Your kind words are so appreciated!!    With the support here I know I'll make my goals!! I love you all!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2004)

Best wishes to you Andrea


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2004)

TGIF !!!! 

Have a great day !


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 2, 2004)

Morning  

Today's been good so far.    I finally got up a little earlier....... but, then I was being lazy watching t.v. and still ran late!  

Meals today:

Meal 1:  1/2 cup of lf cottage cheese, 1/2 cup Dannon Light 'n Fit Vanilla Yogurt, 1/2 cup fiber one cereal, SF syrup, cinnamon

WORKOUT:  Light upper body (lower is SOOOO sore from last night's class, will do legs tomorrow); cardio for 20 minutes

Meal 2:  Broccoli/carrots/cabbage, 2 oz. chicken, 1/2 can mushrooms- rinsed, sprinkle of FF mozz. cheese

Don't know about the rest of the day yet.  I'll have to save a few calories for a couple drinks tonight  !!  They will most likely be tuna and veggies and a protein shake later  

Saturday will be no carb day and leg day along with some cardio!! I may do some HITT, who knows?

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 2, 2004)

No carb on a leg day?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> No carb on a leg day?




Yeah, it'll be a toughy, but I'll manage!! I may make it low carb, depending on how I feel.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey NC, tomorrow will be my leg day too....I'll be thinking about you.  

I've done no carbs on a leg day before -- It really wasn't that hard.  I was hungrier having nothing but protein, but it was all good.  You'll be fine.  You know what I did?  I just made sure I had some turkey slices w/ me all day long


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey Girl!! I hope you have a great weekend!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey sweetie sorry I didnt get a chance to email you back today. I was SUPER busy!  
Hope you have a GREAT weekend!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 2, 2004)

Good luck pretty girl! I am so glad you decided to start fresh w/o you know who holding you back!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 5, 2004)

Morning everyone!!  

Meals today:

1:  1/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup ff yogurt, 1/3 cup lf cc, sf syrup, cinnamon

2:  1/4 cup oatmeal (dry measure), 1/2 scoop protein, 1 tsp. peanut butter, 2 tbs. cc

Workout:  back and biceps

3:  1/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup ff yogurt, 1/3 cup lf cc, 6 peanuts

Don't know what 4 and 5 will be yet.


Hopefully I'll be able to do cardio tonight for at least twenty minutes.  I've got school until 8:30 so we'll see how it goes!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

Heya chickie!!! things are looking great.. (you still sucking back those fishy pills too?) hehe  

have a great workout!  I love back day!

Hope you see some sunshine! I wishing for some! 

your doing awesome hunny! Keep up your dedication and that postive attitude!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2004)

Have you worked out already ?  I like to workout before I go to work.  Leaves the rest of the day open for whatever.


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2004)

you look great hon  Good luck!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 5, 2004)

Workout was good!! I was done in like 25 minutes, so I did 13  minutes on the stair climber.  My arms and back feel tingly- so that's a good thing  .  

Gary- I work out everyday at lunch.  Occasionally I'll get up in the morning and do some cardio, but that's only when I can get my lazy ass out of bed!!  

Jen- Hey Sweetie !! Hope your having a great day  .  I'm still taking the fishies, I need to buy some more though, I'm about out!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Sara, how are you doing?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2004)

Good Morning ! 

hey girl when you going to post a workout so we can see what youare up to in the gym ?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Gary- I'm still a little weakling!  I'll post them though when I get back from the gym today- just don't laugh!!  

Meals today:

1:  2/3 cup lf cottage cheese, 2/3 cup fiber one, SF syrup, cinnamon

2:  almost 1 cup egg whites, lettuce, spinach

WORKOUT:  hamstrings, calves

3:  broccoli, carrots, spinach, lettuce, 1 can (5 oz.) chicken

4:  broccoli, carrots, g. beans, 4 oz. chicken, lettuce, cabbage

I'm going to try to do a kickboxing tape tonight when I get home.  I need to get a good cardio session  !!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2004)

You don't have to post poundage if you don't want to but would be interesting to see what exercises and number of sets though.

Hey !  We wouldn't laff at you !


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> You don't have to post poundage if you don't want to but would be interesting to see what exercises and number of sets though.
> 
> Hey !  We wouldn't laff at you !



I'll do it just as soon as I come back from my workout after lunch then- just for you!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey girlie!! Hope your having a great day at work! its dead and cold here!  
Have a super workout!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Jen- your e-mail box is full, I just tried to e-mail you!! Hope your having a good day!!


My workout went okay today, I didn't get to do my squats or lunges because somebody stayed on the Smith machine and I do them on there so I'll have to do them at home tonight with free weights, I'll just up my sets, but I stayed busy the whole time, just did other leg exercises. 

So, this is what I did do:

Leg Press:  150x 15
                   130x 20
                   110x 20
Did leg presses and calf presses- same weight and rep

Sitting hamstring curl- 50x 15 (3 times)
one leg hamstring curl- 30x 10 (3 times)
inner thigh machine 3 sets of 20
outer thigh machine 3 sets of 20
SL Dead lifts- 40 lbs- 2 sets of 15
SL Dead Lifts- Smith Machine- 2 sets of 15 (bar + 40 lbs.)
calf raises- 45 lbs.- 50
squat press- 3 sets of 20, 90 lbs.

I think that's about it!!


I just finished my lunch- I am SOOOOO full!!   And my tummy is bloated!! Must be all the veggies.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

Jill filled it up with fwd's again! Ill go clean out and read!  

looks like a great workout hun!!! sounds like you really pushed yourself!! no need to do those squats tonite at home ifyou dont have time!  

hahah I get pregoo bloaty from some veggies sometimes! its annoyting!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Hey Jen- your e-mail box is full, I just tried to e-mail you!! Hope your having a good day!!
> 
> 
> ...



See there, that wasn't so bad was it .   

One question, what is a squat press ? 

have a good night !


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 7, 2004)

Gary- I really don't know what a squat press is- it's just the name of the machine, it's kinda like the leg press but your sitting lower.  It's like a layed down squat.    Hope that helped a little!!


Scratch last night.  I had a "free" meal.  I hadn't had anything off my diet in over a month and just wanted something different.  Made my stomach hurt though so I won't be wanting anymore for a few more months!! Today I'm going to just do cardio and no carb to compensate some for last night, plus I'm really not that hungry.  So, I'll just be switching todays workout with tomorrows.

Wednesday:

Meal 1:  1 cup egg whites, 1/8 cup FF cheese, lettuce, mushrooms

WORKOUT:  Cardio- 40 minutes

Meal 2:  4 oz. chicken, 1/8 cup FF cheese, cabbage, mushrooms

School tonight, tanning

Meal 3:  lettuce/cabbage, brocooli, carrots, 2 oz. chicken

WORKOUT:  20 mins. treadmill, walking speed- high incline, crunches

Meal 4:  either Protein w/ PB or CC with PB

Do you think that my "free" meal may have helped my metabolism or do you think I did a lot of damage.  I know it's over and done with now and I'm not dwelling on it, just curious?  Either way, I won't have another one for a while- I really like the things I eat better anyways!!

It's suppose to be 75 here today.  I love it like this, perfect weather!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

75?????  I need to move damnit! it snowed again this morning and afternoon!!!! I had to walk in that crap!!  

ohh hun dont feel bad about that lil free meal! you said it- im sure it did wonders for your metabolism since you havent shocked it in a while! thats a good thing! be ready to shed more fat now! threw it back into high drive!  what did you have?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Gary- I really don't know what a squat press is- it's just the name of the machine, it's kinda like the leg press but your sitting lower.  It's like a layed down squat.    Hope that helped a little!!
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good !  Don't sweat the cheat meal .  You deserved it and one in months isn't going to hurt you .   Hell I do it once a week all day long !


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 75?????  I need to move damnit!
> 
> I told you to move down here!!
> ...


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

holy smokes! yummm Ill say!!  hope you enjoyed chickie!! and no worries about it! 

Id pack up and move now If I could! 

try not to stress too much hunnie!! everything will work out!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

that sounds SOOOO good, but that stuff makes me sick too!!! 

meal 3 is sooo skimpy u need more chicken!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't know what is with me, when I wake up in the morning I'm starving!    So, I ended up having meal 1 and 2 for breakfast!  

Meal 1 & 2:  2 cups lf cottage cheese, 1 cup fiber one, peanut butter (1 tbs.) SF syrup, cinnamon, chocolate protein poweder

WORKOUT:  Shoulders/Chest/Triceps

Meal 3:  lettuce, cabbage, 1 can chicken (5 oz.), soy crisps  

WORKOUT:  Power Sculpting Class

Meal 4:  lettuce, cabbage, 1/2 cup egg whites, 1/4 cup fiber one

Snacks:  1 SF fudge pop, SF jello (1 box)

Last night I got so hungry about 8:30 so I had two BIG bowls of veggies (broccoli, cauliflower, zucchini) w/ just salt and pepper and then some cottage cheese.  I've just been so hungry latley, maybe it's almost that time of the month, that would explain it!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay, I need a little input.  A friend of mine is coming up from Georgia tomorrow so I'll get to see her tomorrow night.  I just want to know which way to where my hair- curly or straight, so here's too pictures, one of it curly and one straight- let me know what you think (I know, I know- I'm an idiot!!)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 8, 2004)

Here's the curly


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 8, 2004)

I like it better straight, but that's just my personal opinion.  

Journal is looking good though. Hey if you don't mind me asking, what's your first name again, lol?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Hey if you don't mind me asking, what's your first name again, lol?




Ask away sweetie!! My first name is Andrea.  What's yours?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 8, 2004)

DUH!! Nevermind, I see it under your screen name!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL. I was waiting for that question. So what part of NC are you from? My aunt used to live in Winston-Salem I think it was called. Really nice area. I am originally from VA Beach, I absolutely love it down south! I hope to eventually move back.  

BTW, what are your training goals?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 8, 2004)

Mike- I'm in Lincolnton, it's a few hours from Winston- Salem.  I was born in New York but I love it down here  .  

As far as my training goes, I'm wanting to reduce my body fat and build muscle.  I've worked out for a while, but I just started lifting weights a few months ago.  I was always a cardio-aholic, but now I LOVE lifting.  

Do you compete?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey sweetie!! soryr I never ahd a chance to mail you back this morning! busy busy and now at work! its quiet so Ill get ya back!  

AWW those pics are cute!! Travis is a sillyman!!  I think I like ummmmm the straight one better. but I honestly dont know, both look great! 

as for the meals, dont worry about it chickie! you just hungry because your metabolism is speeding up! listen to you body!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 8, 2004)

Nah, no competition for me. At least not at this point. I have seriously considering doing a deadlift only powerlifting competition, but I can't decide. I mean I am not sure if that's really what I want or not. Especially considering that I have always been more of a bodybuilder than a powerlifter. Your goals are to lose fat and build muscle huh? What kind of training split are you doing, if you don't mind? What are your current stats, supplements, etc. Sorry for all the questions, lol.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

check you mail girlie!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 8, 2004)

My training looks like this:

Monday: back/biceps
Tuesday: Hamstrings/calves
Wednesday: Shoulders/Chest/Triceps
Thursday:  Cardio/ power sculpting
Friday: Quads/Calves

I also add in about 2-3 more cardio sessions a week.  Jen helped with my split, she's also helped me alot with my diet.  I don't have any current pictures, but I'll post some next week, in the picture I posted at the beginning of my journal I was about ten pounds heavier than I am now.

I'm 5'8 and 140 lbs.  I'd like to get to about 130 lbs.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 8, 2004)

Here's my new menu and schedule.  It doesn't bother me to eat a lot of the same things over and over, so if you see it repeated that's why, but here goes- let me know what you think? 


MONDAYS:		AM Cardio- Kickboxing
Meal 1:	1 cup egg whites w/ mushrooms and veggies, 1 whole egg,  2 cups water
Meal 2:	½ cup low fat cottage cheese, ½ cup fiber one cereal, sugar free syrup, cinnamon, coffee, 4 cups water
WORKOUT:		Back/ Biceps, 2 cups water (lunch- Y)
Meal 3:	Lettuce/ Cabbage, 4-5 oz. chicken, 1/8 cup fat free mozzarella cheese, mushrooms, carrots, small apple, 4 cups water
Meal 4:	Protein Shake, Strawberries, 2 cups water
Meal 5:	4 oz. Talipia, 1 can green beans, 1 can asparagus, ½ cup green peas, 2 cups water
Snack:		1 box SF Jell-o OR 1 SF fudge bar, 1 cup water

TUESDAYS:		AM Cardio- Treadmill- 20 minutes
Meal 1:	3/4 cup egg whites w/ veggies, 1 whole egg,  Strawberries, ¼ cup low fat cottage cheese, 2 cups water
Meal 2:	½ cup low fat cottage cheese, ½ cup fiber one cereal, SF syrup, cinnamon, coffee, 4 cups water 
WORKOUT:		Hamstrings/ Calves, 2 cups water (lunch-Y)
Meal 3:	Lettuce/ Cabbage, 1 can tuna, carrots, tomato, 4 cups water, strawberries
Meal 4:	Protein Shake, small apple, 2 cups water
Tanning Bed
PM WORKOUT:	Pilates Crunch Video, 10 minutes elliptical, 2 cups water
Meal 5:	2/3 cup Boca Veggie Meat, lettuce, ¼ cup brown rice (after cooking), 1 low carb tortilla, ¼ cup fat free mozzarella cheese, ¼ cup salsa, 2 tablespoons fat free sour cream, ¼ cup refried beans, 2 cups water
Snack:		1 box SF Jell-o OR 1 SF fudge bar, 1 cup water

WEDNESDAY:	AM Cardio- Eliptical- 20 minutes
Meal 1:	1 cup egg whites w/ mushrooms and veggies, 1 whole egg, 2 cups water
Meal 2:	½ cup oatmeal (dry measure), 1 scoop protein
WORKOUT:		Shoulders/Chest/Triceps (lunch- Y)
Meal 3:	4 oz. chicken, lettuce, ¼ cup brown rice (after cooking), ¼ cup fat free mozzarella cheese, ¼ cup salsa, 2 tablespoons fat free sour cream, ¼ cup refried beans, 4 cups water
Meal 4:	½ cup low fat cottage cheese, 1 tablespoon peanut wonder, ½ cup fiber one cereal, 2 cups water 
Meal 5:	lettuce/cabbage, 4 oz. chicken, carrots, onion, zucchini, green pepper, 2 cups water
Snack:	1 SF fudge pop w/  1 tablespoon peanut wonder, 1 tablespoon fat free whip cream, 1 cup water

THURSDAY:		AM Cardio- Denise Austin- Shrink your female fat zones
Meal 1:	1 cup egg whites w/ veggies, ¼ cup fat free mozzarella cheese, 1 whole egg, 2 cups water 
Meal 2:	1 cup low fat cottage cheese, 1 tablespoon peanut butter
WORKOUT:		Cardio- 35 -40 minutes, stair climber (lunch-Y)
Meal 3:	lettuce/cabbage, 4 oz chicken,  mushrooms, ¼ cup fat free mozzarella cheese, onion, 4 cups water
Meal 4:	protein shake, 2 cups water
WORKOUT:		Power Sculpting, 10 minutes cardio, 2 cups water (Y)
Tanning Bed
Meal 5:	6 oz. Talipia, 1 can green beans, lettuce/cabbage, 2 cups water
Snack:	SF jell-o, 2 cups water 

FRIDAY:		AM Cardio- 20 minutes treadmill
Meal 1:	¾ cup egg whites, 1 whole egg, veggies, ¼ cup low fat cottage cheese, 2 cups water, small apple, SF syrup, cinnamon
Meal 2:	½ cup low fat cottage cheese, ½ cup fiber one, strawberries, SF syrup 4 cups water
WORKOUT:		Quads/Calves, 2 cups water (lunch-Y)
Meal 3:	2/3 cup Boca Veggie Meat, lettuce, ¼ cup brown rice (after cooking), 1 low carb tortilla, ¼ cup fat free mozzarella cheese, ¼ cup salsa, 2 tablespoons fat free sour cream, ¼ cup refried beans, 1 serving soy crisps, 4 cups water
Meal 4:	protein shake, small apple
Tanning Bed
Meal 5:	lettuce/cabbage, 4 oz. chicken, carrots, onion, zucchini, green pepper, ½ cup green peas 2 cups water
Meal 6:	1 SF fudge pop, ½ cup cottage cheese, ½ cup fiber one, 1 tablespoon peanut wonder

SATURDAY: 	AM Cardio- Kickboxing, trampoline- 10 minutes, free  weights 30minutes, 4 cups water
Meal 1:	1 cup egg whites, 1 whole egg, veggies, ¼ cup fat free mozzarella cheese, 2 tablespoons salsa, 2 tablespoons fat free sour cream, 2 cups water
Meal 2:	lettuce/cabbage, 4 oz. chicken, carrots, onion, zucchini, green pepper, ¼ cup fat free mozzarella cheese, 2 cups water
Meal 3: 	1 cup low fat cottage cheese, 1 tablespoon peanut butter, 5 peanuts, SF syrup, 2 cups water
Meal 4:	6 oz. chicken/fish, 1 can green beans, 1 can asparagus, lettuce/cabbage, onion, zucchini, green pepper, 2 cups water

SUNDAY:	
Meal 1:	1 cup cottage cheese, 1 cup fiber one, 1 tbs. peanut wonder, SF syrup, cinnamon
Meal 2:	1 cup egg whites, lettuce/cabbage, mushrooms, ¼ cup fat free mozzarella cheese
Meal 3:	5 oz. chicken, lettuce/cabbage, mushrooms, ¼ cup fat free mozzarella cheese, 1 can green beans
Meal 4:	½ cup cottage cheese, 2 tbs. salsa, 2 tbs. sour cream, 1 serving soy crisps
Meal 5:	6 oz. talipia, 1 can green beans, ½ cup green peas, 1 can asparagus
Snack:	1 SF fudge pop and 1 box SF jell-o


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

talk about planning!!!  
hmmm perhaps add in a few more healthy fats(make sure you suck back those fishies!!  ) 
and on your days that you are eating carbs, Id suggest adding a bit more!  
do you know the total cals and macronutrients for some of these days?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Jen!! I've got to have a stuctured plan or I get in a hurry and have to grab something *usually the wrong thing  * so I figured this would help me some.  

I don't know the macronutrients and to be honest I don't even know how to find out.  The calories, I would guess are around 1600-1800.  Is that too many?  (Loose body fat is my goal)

I'm going to do all my grocery shopping first thing Monday morning (I'm off work) so this meal plan will go into effect then.

Didn't even get my workouts in at all yesterday .  I had to pay over two hundred dollars to get my brakes and rotors changed in my car and they had it all day.  Well once I got it they told me that I needed a new water pump too so I called my daddy and he told me to bring it to their house, so I was up there until almost ten last night.  And after all that- I still need the water pump and daddy can't do it so I have to pay another three hundred for that!!    I wanted to buy a digital camera this week too, guess it's got to wait until next pay check now! Damn cars- I'd like to just buy a new one!!

Meals today:

1:  2/3 cup lf cottage cheese, 2/3 cup fiber one SF syrup

2:  Soy Crisps (there gone now!!) 1 serving

WORKOUT:  legs/cardio

3:  lettuce/cabbabe/carrots/1 can chicken, parmesean cheese

4:  probably the same as three, maybe a can of green beans too.  

I'm going to *try* not to drink too much tonight, maybe just one or two drinks.  I use to hate drinking, now ever since I started making this one drink I love it!! Need to slow down though- definatly don't want this to be an every weekend thing.  My friends coming in tonight though so I know we'll have to have a couple for old times sake!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

Morning girl!!! I love you avi!!! soo cute! !  

ughhh Im glad I dont have to deal with car issues!! that really sucks having to spend all that money on fixing it!  

nope 1600-1800 cals is perfect for fat loss!! stick with it hun youve been doing so well so far and I know youll continue too! 
(soy crisps totally gone now eh!  ) hehe 

Hope you have a SUPER weekend with your friends! Happy Easter!!  
Ill get ya back with an email too this morn!


----------



## Riverdragon (Apr 9, 2004)

You can go here to find the calorie count and protein/carbs/fat info on just about anything www.calorieking.com


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 9, 2004)

Morning Jen! Hope your having a good day sweetie! I got up late this morning so my hair looks shitty!! Still kinda wet.  I don't know if I told you, but I'm going for my consultation the 21st for a boob job.      I'm so excited!! 

I'm still taking my fishies, I bought more the other day.   I still don't like them though  !!  Got some pictures back that I'm going to send you, but I'm going to take some of the mountains this weekend too to send up to ya with the soy crisps (your going to so love those things) .  

I think I'm holding some water today, my fingers look really swollen, I'm going to take some dandelion when I get home. 

I really want to get a fat burner/appetite suppressant.  I want one that I don't have to take a lot of, that the pills aren't really that big, and that will help with my energy levels and supress my appetite.  Any ideas?????  

My avi is a picture of me and my friend Candace.  I'm in the blue stipped shirt holding the drink and she's in the sweater, not that you can see us that good anyways!!

Thanks for the link Riverdragon!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

hey chickie! Im not having the greatest hair day either! I need to get it cut again! it grows SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fast its crazy! my nails too, I have to clip them every other day!  
you never told me you were going for that consulation for b00bies!!!  let me know how it goes. dang I need some. I swearmine cant get any smaller!  

woo hoo cant wait for the pics! are you and Travis leaving early tomarrow morning for the mountains? Im soo jealous! take tons of pics and have a super time, you need a lil vacation! 

the dandelion will defintly help, and drink a TON of water today, that helps alot.. OH and a real hot bath, soak a while tonite, that helps too!  
 you and the big pills! I swallowed 6 WHOLE fish caps at once the other day and thought of you!  
hmmmmm how about a basic E/C stack? the pills are real tiny. would only have to take it 2X day. Tammy(fitgirl) loved the Zantax and Lipo6. ask her about those 2, shes swears by them!! 

haha I knew which one you were silly!!  
are you seeing any sun today? its sunny here for now, supposed to rain later. the walk to the gym was so nice this morning!! 

Im off to get a decaf coffee.. Im giving in!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 9, 2004)

I've got to go get my nails filled in, but it will have to wait until next week.  I'm getting my water pump this afternoon- phew- one less worry now!!  I swear, I am so bloated all over today.  Even my legs look puffy!! I hate this, it makes me want to not eat all day long cause I worry about getting more "swollen" looking.  I'm drinking a shitload of water too.  When I get done with this bottle, I've had about 11 cups!   I'm peeing like crazy!!

I may end up just going up there with Candace.  We exchanged a few "unpleasant" words this morning.  This "friends" shit just ain't kicking it with us.  You can't be with someone for three years and then just treat them like your friend, it's difficult.  But oh well, I told him how it was going to be, I'm living for me and if he doesn't like it he can   my  !!   But, I really do still want to go tomorrow cause I've never been to a casino, so I will- one way or another 


I'll send Tammy a PM and ask her which she liked the best!! Thanks! 
 

It's sunny and 75 here today.  I wish I could just lay out in the sun.  I even told my boss I'd cut the grass if he'd just let me do it and have someone else do my job!! No luck!!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 9, 2004)

Lookin good girl, seems like youre pretty driven towards reaching your goal, no doubt in my mind you'll get there, keep it up! I'll be keeping an eye on ya


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey girl!! check your mail!!  

keep chugging back that water lady! hmm did you have alot of sodium last nite?? or yestarday even ? that could be why?  

ahhhh nooooo was Travis being a butt again!  I hope you still end up going one way or another girl!! you really need to get out and enjoy things! perfect time! 
75??????? omg!!!!!!!!! Id be in heaven! its like ahhhh 40 here?  
you have beach weather already!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks Griff 

I've never really tracked my sodium Jen, but I'll start watching it more.  I like the weather right now, but in a few more weeks it's going to be hotter than hell!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey cutie!!! I like your hair both ways, but I tend to like straight better.. too bad I am too lazy to straighten mine most of the time!

YAYY!!!!  For upping your food intake! That's why you were waking up starving silly girl!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

Happy turkey tuesday Andrea!!!  

Glad to hear you had SUCH a great weekend!!!   you deserved it! 
if you get some sun today-send it my way! 
Have a super duper day


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

Really nice to hear that you had such a good weekend Andrea! Hope this week goes just as well for you. Diet is looking good, and so is your cardio and training. I notice that you seem to eat a lot of sugar-free foods, do they affect your stomach at all?


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 13, 2004)

but I'm going for my consultation the 21st for a boob job.  I'm so excited!!

 .....Dang, what's up with everyone and boob jobs? My money is going for education, not plastic surgery.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> .....Dang, what's up with everyone and boob jobs? My money is going for education, not plastic surgery.




Different strokes for different folks!!  I'm in school too, I just really want 'em bad!!  

The sugar free stuff doesn't really have any effect on my stomach, and it seems to be a lot better for ya versus the regular kind.  I've just recently started eating more SF stuff though- so we'll see how this goes, it may be a bad idea  .  I'll let ya know!  

Jen it's soooooo nasty here today  .  It's raining like crazy and my hair is gonna get all wet going to the gym today at lunch! I slept until 3 o'clock yesterday afternoon so yesterday was a waste.  I needed to get my hair done but only had time for my nails, so now I have to wait until Friday to get it done!! 

Meals:

1:  1 cup egg whites/ mushrooms, 1 veggie sausage pattie 

WORKOUT: Legs

2:  4 oz. chicken/ mushrooms, cabbage

*I am really not hungry at all today.  Had everything planned out but I just didn't feel like eating that much.  Going tanning tonight and then going home to do kickboxing.  

The rest of my meals will probably look something like this:

3:  lettuce, cabbage, tuna

4:  tuna, lf cottage cheese


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

ughhh Im havnig a HORRIBLE hair day too!!!  damn rain!! 
good gracious girlie, try and eat up as much as you can today! add in some healthy fats too on top of those fishies at least!  

have fun w/ legs and kickboxing!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2004)

Aww, girls, just put the hair in pig tails, it solves any bad hair day  I always do that when my hair is nasty 

Andrea, you're doing great  Wow! You are going to be one hot chica on the beach this summer   Not that you aren't already


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Jenny!!    Are you excited about coming over?  I'm so happy for you and Justin- ya'll are too cute!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey girl~ WOW I need to catch up in here!! Looks like your doing great!!!

I like your hair both ways!!-- But if I had to choose--Straight. I know I'm late on that subject though haha!!

have a great night!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Andy, do people call you that??  Do you mind??   

Diet looks great girl.   Oh and I like the hair straight too....


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

I wear my hair curly on rainy days.. and bring my cute black hat

Exhibit A: Cute black hat on cute white girl


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2004)

That's a cute group pic....I want a new hat.  I love wearing hats


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 14, 2004)

Love the hat Viv!!! I want one  !!

Tam- you can call me Andy, a lot of people at work do because they can't pronounce Andrea.  I get called Andy, Drea, Dre, all kinds of things- I just about answer to anything!!  

Stacey- thanks sweetie, I like it better straight too.  When it rains it does do better curly though cause it gets all nasty in the rain!  

Meals:

1:  1 Dannon low carb yogurt (1/2 cup), 1/2 cup lf cottage cheese, 1/2 cup fiber one, SF syrup

2:  1/2 cup egg whites, 1/2 boca burger, mushrooms

WORKOUT:  Arms/ Cardio if I have time left

3:  protein shake, baby carrots

4:  1/2 cup egg whites, 1/2 boca burger, mushrooms, lettuce, cabbage, parmesean cheese (just a little shake  )

WORKOUT:  Kickboxing

5:  lettuce, cabbage, 1 can chicken, mushrooms


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

HEy girlie!!!  my hair does the SAME thing when it gets damp er wet-goes wild!!  

who's the new avi?? 

do you know the total macros your getting in? just wanna be sure your getting enough hun!  

have fun with arms and kickboxing!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know the macros, if I go to Fit Day will I be able to find 'em?

That's Stephanie Collins- she's a figure competitor.  I WILL HAVE that body sooner or later!! Preferably sooner!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

yuppers plug'r all into fitday and that will tell you your total protein, fat and carbs.  

ahhh yes! she does have a super bod! and I totally believe you will reach your ulitimate goals! your doing super now! :bounce: 

check your mail again!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 14, 2004)

Diet and kickboxing both look pretty good Andrea, I am curious though, what is a can of chicken?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 14, 2004)

Will do Jen!!

Mike- Thanks sweetie!!  You can buy chicken in a can just like you can tuna in a can.  I only use it in salads, but it's pretty good and super convenient.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

Todays Meals:

1:  1 cup egg whites, broccoli, 1/4 cup FF cheese

WORKOUT:  legs- 20, cardio- 20

3:  Protein Shake, 1 serving carrots, 1/4 cup fiber one

4:  salad w/ 2.5 oz. chicken

WORKOUT:  power sculpting, cardio- 20 

5:  broccoli and carrots w/ 2.5 oz. chicken

6:  veggies= 100 cals, 4 oz. chicken

Originally meal four and five were going to be all together, but I had so many veggies that I had to split them up so I just said screw it and made two meals out of them!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

Morning girl!!!  seeing any sunshine today? 

ohhh leggie day!!!  Have fun with that chicka! your doing awesome!! :bounce:


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Jen!!    Yeah, it's sunny here today   and it's suppose to be really nice this weekend!!! I'll be thinking about ya!     I still think you should move down here with me!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

ahhhhh send some sun here! ughh we arent supposed to see it until like next wednesday or later!   
haha Travis wouldnt like living with 2 girls!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> haha Travis wouldnt like living with 2 girls!




Trust me, he'd LOVE it!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

Diet is looking solid Andrea, nice. What is power sculpting?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Mike  

Power Sculpting is a class they offer at the YMCA.  It's an hour long and you use light weights (usually 3-8 lbs.) and just to various sculpting moves for your upper body, lower body and abs.  I really like the class though.  I think the closest thing to compare it to would be the Firm or something similar.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow, that's interesting. Sounds like a good cardio session though. Do you do it pretty often? Also, are you currently taking any supplements?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Just thought I would say hello!  Your doing awesome!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

It's a good class, you can feel it the next day.  They only offer it once a week on Thursdays.  

As far as supplements go, I just ordered some Lipo 6 last Friday but I haven't gotten it yet.  It's a fat burner.  I drink protein shakes and I take fish oil.  That's it  .  I'd like to try the Sesathin and Heat that everybody seems to be taking, just want to see their results before I order it.  Have you heard anything about either of those?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

I officially hate men................ again!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

ahh hun how come???? Travis?  

I dont hate them-they just dont like me!!! 



psttt.. check your mail too


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

He had to come and show his ass today at the gym.  Broke both my rear view mirrors off my car.  Bastard!!  Then a buddy of mine was walking in and seen it and started running over there and Travis took off.  Guess he likes fighting with girls- just not guys! 


The good ones don't like me.  I attract assholes!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Girl!! Wanted to pop in!! That class at the YMCA does sound great--It does sound like The Firm!! I do those videos a lot! Love it!

Have a great day!!

When do you go for your consultation?? The 22nd right?? I bet your excited!! It's Fun


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

UGGG I use to atract assholes toooO!!

WHAT A PRICK! I can't believe he did that to your car!!Omg!! I'm so sorry girl!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Stace! I love the class, I wish it was more than once a week though  .  The 21st- next Wednesday!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Cool!!! I bet you can't wait... take a friend with you or somone close--you will need an extra set of eyes


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

> The good ones don't like me. I attract assholes!!


From what I know so far, I like you.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> From what I know so far, I like you.




I like you too!  


Stace- will I actually "try" on boobs?  I think I'm going to take my cousin with me, she's brutally honest.  What size did you go from- to?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2004)

He did what?? Omg, I can't believe he did that!! Don't ever talk to the guy again, he's just messed up!! You deserve so much better than that Andrea! You really do!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Jenny!!    That was the LAST straw with me.  He's lucky I took him back after he gave me a black eye.  WTF- no let's beat up my car.  He's not a man, he's a little boy and I am SOOOO done with him!!

How are you doing?  Excited to see Justin?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

arghhh what a butt!!! I cant believe that he is acting like that again???  you were doing SO well together again! 

Im coming to NC to kick his butt!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

I wish you would come Jen!! You don't have to kick his butt though, come to school down here- you can stay with me!! We'll have soooo much fun


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

ahhh that would kick!!!!  only if eh! 
(I dont think i could kick his ass anyways! lol Im all talk)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

He's a scrawny shit, I SHOULD have kicked his ass a long time ago!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey girly 

Hey did you decide on the Lipo 6 or the Zantrex?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Jenjen, Stacey, Jillie, Tamtam, Jodi, and me are gonna come kick his scrawny ass.  He needs a good asswhipping from girls bigger than him!  Then we'll send Craig to finish it off.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> just want to see their results before I order it.  Have you heard anything about either of those?




I'm going to take some pics probably over the weekend or maybe first of next week.   I'll show you my leaning out tummy.  I think the SesaThin is helping do that.   Plus, Jodi said she is feeling really good, like upbeat on it and I've noticed the same thing.   I feel good (all the time) and I was just visited by Aunt Flo and she just came and went with NOOOO problems.....none of the usuall cramps, bloating or "clotting".....sorry for any guys reading this.

I think it might be the work of SesaThin.

Let me know what you think of the Lipo 6 though.   I really did like it!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Then we'll send Craig to finish it off.



Have you seen those commercials where someone beats another person up really bad and then blows on him and he falls down???   

by the time the girls are done...that's all Craig's gonna have to do....


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Travis=L O S E R!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> I like you too!
> 
> 
> Stace- will I actually "try" on boobs?  I think I'm going to take my cousin with me, she's brutally honest.  What size did you go from- to?



Hell Ya We can all kick his ass!!!

Andrea-- Yes You get to try them on--Its FUN!! Wear a sports bra--and you put these Gel like things in the bra--and check your self out in the mirror--they are just like the real thing!!! Thats good--Take your cousin!!! I took my hubby! 
I went from ummm Nothing (double A) to a 34 (32 in some) FULL C.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah the guy definitely sounds like a jerk. I would definitely move on if I were you Andrea... I know it can be hard though when you have invested so much time/effort into a relationship though. Good luck!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

I went extreme......I went from a 32 AA to a 34 DD


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

34DD (I wish )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm probably about a really full D now that I've lost so much fat though!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

Damn, you girls keep talking about D-cups, that's crazy! I am completely satisfied with a B-cup, and a C-cup is more than enough! Maybe I am weird, but I have always leaned more towards booty!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

You and my hubby both Mon....he's more of a booty man, but he likes the D's too....  

He says I have a big bubble booty


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Yep I got a bouble booty toooooo!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

holy crap!!! maybe I need to start stuffing my bra is all your b00bies are that big!  damnnnnnnnnn


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Mine aren't big.  Lucky to be an A right now.  Craig likes a butt too.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Morning Girls!! Ya'll are so sweet!!   Don't know what I'd do without you!!  

Tam- I ordered the Lipo 6, I just haven't gotten it yet- hopefully it will be here today.  I think I'm going to get the Sesathin too, especially if it helps with cramps!    I can tell in your pictures how tiny you've gotten! You look great  .

Jen- you so silly!! Check your e-mail girlie!!

Jodie- He wouldn't no what hit him, especially when Craig finished him!!  

I'm thinking I'm going for a full D.  I'm a small C right now, but I want 'em bigger.  I've definatly got the bubble butt too .  No matter how much weight I think I'd loose- it would still be there!  

Mike- yeah, it's hard, but I figure it will be well worth it in the long run!! No use staying with someone your not happy with.   

Stacey- How bad did it hurt?  I've heard good and bad stories.  I'm a wuss!! I thought it hurt when I got my belly button pierced, but for some strange reason it didn't hurt when they did my tongue- go figure??  

Jill- Hey Girlie


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Workout last night was great!!    She kicked our asses!    Did some more cardio when I got out of class.  Meals went as planned but I had some SF Jello!!  

Meals today:

1:  1 grapefruit, 1 cup eggwhites w/ broccoli, 1/4 cup FF cheddar cheese

Snack:  carrot sticks

WORKOUT:  weights: 20 minutes, cardio- 20 minutes

2:  3/4 cup low fat cottage cheese, 1/2 cup fiber one

3:  veggies, 5 oz. chicken

tanning, hair appointment

I might walk on my treadmill at home tonight at try the workout Jodie did yesterday  .  

4:  5 oz. chicken, veggies

I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO glad it's Friday!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm a bubble butt too! Maaaaaaaaajor bubble butt  I'm learning to accept it though  Abs are not much of a problem, but I'll NEVER have ripped glutes


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Jenny- you've got a gorgeous figure girl!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

Good Morning

TGIF


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

HEy hun!!!!  Im SOOO glad to hear that you had a great evening last nite, I worried!  
meals look great and that workout sounds intense!!!  fun fun!!! 

Jenny- you hush missy-you have a greeat bod!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Morning Babsie- how are you doing today?  

Hey Jen!! Oh, don't worry hun, I'm really doing good, just not going to let it get to me.  I knew it was a matter of time before it happened again.  Locks are getting changed right about now (my step dad is going to do it) so everything should be fine.  It's going to be almost 80 here today!! I think I'll lay out in the sun all day tomorrow and Sunday!! Bikini time already!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

OMG its like 30 here!!!!!!!!!!!!!  NO FAIR!!! enjoy that sun girl!!! 
Im glad to hear your getting the locks changed! VERY smart!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Morning Babsie- how are you doing today?




I'm doing better knowing the weekend is HERE at 5pm....


----------



## Riverdragon (Apr 16, 2004)

All of you ladies are gorgeous, so no more bad mouthing your bodies!!!

I always thought a bubble butt was a good thing...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Riverdragon *_
> I always thought a bubble butt was a good thing...




Yeah, most guys LOVE bubble butt's but not many girls want one!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Sweetie!!! I know its Bikkini time here toooo 

I'm glad your having your locks changed!!!

The surgery hurt me--but I am a big wussss!!!! It just feels like you had a KILLER Chest workout--that kind of pain. Its not that bad!!! I promise. Plus you get pain pills- I stayed on them for probably a week--then switched to advil. I did mine over Christmas break. I Had them done on a thursday-- & that following saturday we had Christmas -it was hard riding in a truck b/c it was bumpy--but other than that..I was just moving around slow. 
I'm very glad I did it!!!!

Now my friend, she had No Pain...was cleaning house the next day (although you are not suppose to do that)

I'm just a wuss. Now my belly button peircing did not hurt..lol..go figure!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

I figured I'd have it done on a Friday and come back to work that Monday.................. but maybe I'll reconsider now.  Better ask the doctor!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> my belly button peircing did not hurt..lol..go figure!!



HEY!!!! I didn't know you have a belly peircing!  Was thinking about having that done because the figure and fitness girls look darling with them in.  I've been TOOO chicken to get it done cause I was told it hurt BAD and it could get REALLY infected.......I'm a big chicken head

hey NC, when are you getting your Bs done???


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> I figured I'd have it done on a Friday and come back to work that Monday.................. but maybe I'll reconsider now.  Better ask the doctor!!


Hey Girl! I would definalty take off work that following Monday. Even if you feel fine..you don't want to over do it!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

Babsie-- I took out my belly ring at my last surgery-- I had to remove it. And I never put it back in. 

You have to take care of them so they don't get infected!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> HEY!!!! I didn't know you have a belly peircing!  Was thinking about having that done because the figure and fitness girls look darling with them in.  I've been TOOO chicken to get it done cause I was told it hurt BAD and it could get REALLY infected.......I'm a big chicken head




I got mine done 4.5 years ago- didnt hurt-no infections-LOVE it!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

How did you girls cope with the piercing from the start?  like with your clothing....on the lower half......does the piercer bandage you up so it doesn't rub all that much against your clothing?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

My consultation is Wednesday so I'm assuming my surgery would be sometime in May!! I can't wait!!  I may do it on a Thursday and take Friday and Monday off, just to be on the safe side!

I can take my belly button ring out and leave it out for months and it just goes right back in!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

bandage? HECK NO!! my bleed a lil when he periced it but it stopped a few mins later and I was wearing clothes and eveyrthing normal from that day out. cleaned it 3X day for a week or so. then cleaned it once a day for a few more weeks. didnt hurt er anything!  

wowie! thats coming fast girlie. how big you gonna go?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

I had mine done twice.  Only thing that really bothers you when you get it done first is the bed sheets and rubbing on them the wrong way when you sleep. Like jen says, takes alot of care at first, then its easy.  With me, I had to take it out after a year each time.  For some reason my body didn't like it and would cause an abcess.  Umm...no thank you.  I can do without the ring in the button.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm thinking D Jen- what do ya'll think?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

D Is big!! But nice..just see how it looks on your body. Depends if you want them to look natural or not. Nobody can tell I have a boob job --sometimes thats good--sometimes not..haha


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 16, 2004)

<shrugs> I used to have four navel rings till I took the two side ones out a few months ago. Didn't hurt at all. I also have various piercings on my ears. Then again, I have a high tolerance for pain......as for your boob job, D's are some huge knockers. LOL


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2004)

My navel piercing hurt  I decided to do it just like 5 mins before getting it, so I was like "wtf just happened here" when the lady had pierced me  Then I had to lay down. I was really embarassed cause I'm usually not a wuss 

D's are big, what are you now? You might not want to get too big, it could leave you feeling really uncomfortable.. Good luck on wednesday


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 16, 2004)

> My consultation is Wednesday so I'm assuming my surgery would be sometime in May!! I can't wait!! I may do it on a Thursday and take Friday and Monday off, just to be on the safe side!


I think that before and after pictures are definitely going to be a good idea.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 17, 2004)

> My consultation is Wednesday so I'm assuming my surgery would be sometime in May!! I can't wait!! I may do it on a Thursday and take Friday and Monday off, just to be on the safe side!


It's absolutely amazing how quick plastic surgery can be done anymore, wow. I am really looking forward to your comments/thoughts about the overall experience Andrea. I am definitely going to be down in the NC area a lot this summer, and in the VA Beach area even more---so we'll definitely have to get together.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2004)

WOW !  

I guess I must not check in here as often as I thought i did .   All this boobs and butt talk !!!! Oh my !!!! 

More ! More !   Pics please ! LOL  

Hope all goes well for you .


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> 
> Tam- I ordered the Lipo 6, I just haven't gotten it yet- hopefully it will be here today.  I think I'm going to get the Sesathin too, especially if it helps with cramps!    I can tell in your pictures how tiny you've gotten! You look great  .




Hey there girly .....did you get your Lipo 6 yet?   I want to hear how you like it.   I think you should order the SesaThin.  I was telling Jodie today how I really liked it and how I didn't have any cramps, no bloating, no mood swings, no nothing last time AF came.   I think that's only one benefit though.   I've noticed several changes over the last few days in my shoulders, upper abs and hip area w/ it.   I really like it and will be ordering again once I'm out.

Thanks for the compliment babe.....I can't wait to see what results I get between now and Playa!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 20, 2004)

Been busy lately Andrea? Havn't seen any journal updates, etc.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

she doesnt have access to computer on the weekends.. 

where were ya yestarday hun???  you have mail


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 21, 2004)

Morning!! I've been at home sick since Sunday.  I had a fever Monday so I went to the doctor and they gave me tylenol with codine- well, I'm allergic, so I was super sick Monday and Tuesday because stupid me kept taking the damn medicine  But, I'm better now!!

Meals Sunday Monday and Tuesday were pretty much nonexistent.  I ate some SF popsicles and jello but I didn't want to eat anything heavy because I didn't want to get any sicker 

I've got a bunch of pictues to post, I've just got to go get them put on a disc at Wally World and then I'll post them!!  

Tammy, I've got the Lipo 6, but I haven't started taking it yet because I haven't been able to eat anything.  As soon as I'm able to eat normally again I'm going to take it!! I can't wait!! Oh, and I'm going to order that Sesathin too!   

Mike- When are you coming down here, or to VA beach?  I can't wait to meet you  !!

Jen- Morning Sweetie! You've got mail    Any luck with the sublease?  Oh- and congrats on your new "motherhood"  !!  If you ever need a babysitter- let me know~ LOL!  

Workout today- legs, cardio

Meals- ?? Have no clue, probably still pretty light because I still feel a little queasy!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey girl!!!  So glad to see you back!! Sorry to hear that you were sick all weekend!  should have called! 
Glad to hear that your feeling better!!  
cant wait for the pics either! 
hahaha I think the fishie will die before I ever need a babysitter!  

Ill hit you back with another email now!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Girl!! Sorrry you have been sick! I'm glad your feeling better now!!!

Take care!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> He's a scrawny shit, I SHOULD have kicked his ass a long time ago!


LMAO! Yep!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 21, 2004)

Awww, I am sorry to hear that you're sick Andrea! Hope that you feel better soon. Get a lot of sleep of course, and take it easy, etc. 

But yeah, I am moving down to Virginia Beach.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Andrea 

I hope you're feeling lots better girl  How did the boobie consultation go?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Morning .  UHHH, I am never drinking again!! Had to make up a test last night at school and I had planned on going home and going to bed, but a friend of mine talked me into going to this new bar in town with her.  BAD MISTAKE!!  I hadn't eaten anything all day because I still felt so queasy so as soon as I started drinking it hit me.  It doesn't help the fact that I don't drink mixed drinks, I just take shots.  So now I have a killer headache and it's my own damn fault!!!  

On another note- my consultation went good.  I think a full D looks out of proportion on me.  I look pretty top heavy, so I'm thinking small D.  I'm still trying to decide about the whole under the muscle or over the muscle thing.  

I decided to weigh this morning, I was at 134, but it's probably some water weight since I was sick Monday and Tuesday and haven't been able to eat that much.  But, my clothes are soooo big on me now- just an excuse to buy more though!!  

Meals Today:

Meal 1:  Cottage Cheese

Meal 2:  salad w/ ham (I'm not sure exactly how much, probably around 4 oz. , no salad dressing or anything- just lettuce, carrots, cauliflower, broccoli, cucumber


*will update, not sure about the rest of the day  

Workout- shoulders/chest/triceps, cardio


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Here's a picture of me at a C and about 10 lbs. heavier than I am now.  I have on clothes so it's work safe!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 22, 2004)

I think you look wonderful in that pic and in my opinion you don't need a boob job  
Haha, drinking yesterday huh?  Aww, I hope you'll be okay today with the headache 

Have a great day


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

Wow!! weight as really come down girl!!!  time to buy some new summer clothes to celebrate!!!!  Im very proud of you for sticking with evyerthing, even through your ruff times! 
sorry you have a headache!  hope it goes away! drink lots of water and stay hydrated girlie! 

I thought those D's might be a lil ... big... lol  IMO I think that you look great now! gosh in that pic I feel sooooooo tiny compared to your b00bies!  

Have a great workout!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 22, 2004)

Pic really looks great Andrea. 

About getting implants, I think that you could go maybe a size up to a small D-cup and still look proportional to the rest of your body. I think the big thing is getting implants that like you said make you look really top heavy. Honestly I think you great in that department now, but that's just me.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 22, 2004)

I searched and found a few bikini models, and I am curious which size you're most looking to achieve after surgery. I think that all 3 of these look good and none really look all that top heavy, IMO.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 22, 2004)

#1 is big!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I like number one's the best.


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi girlie.. just stopped to say you are doing great! I can't wait til the scale says 135 for me Thanks for the tip on the evil icecream.. can not buy cartons.. haven't learned yet.. oh i used to be a C ..then i lost weight.. now more like an A.. I've been seriously thinking about getting that done.. but won't have the money for a long time. doesn't help that no one in my fam really supports that either.. they don't know..oh well.. anyways keep it up girl you are doing good!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey hun! Thanks for stopping by! Yes- Ice cream is evil!! Your way smaller than 135- I looked at your pictures! Your definatly a hottie!!

My parents aren't too crazy about me having surgery.  They say it's not nessecary and that I shouldn't mess with my body, etc.  But..................... I want them- either way.  I'm sure they'll be fine with it eventually.   It will probably be the end of May/ first of June before I'm able to get them though.


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 22, 2004)

ahh thanks.. oh i am about 142 in the bathing suit pics..but 150 in the others. I am very heavy boned i guess, and i know i'm alot of muscle! At 140 people are like you are too skinny!! oh but i don't think so. My goal right now is back to 140-142ish.. then go from there. Yeah, i figure my parents would accept it too eventually.. they won't disown me or anything..my mom mainly is just like DO NOT mess with your body like yours. But no one is in your shoes but yourself i say! can't wait to hear how it goes


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 22, 2004)

> My parents aren't too crazy about me having surgery. They say it's not nessecary and that I shouldn't mess with my body, etc. But..................... I want them- either way. I'm sure they'll be fine with it eventually. It will probably be the end of May/ first of June before I'm able to get them though.


I can totally see where your parents are coming from, sounds typical of most parents IMO. I would do what you want though Andrea, I really think that they'll accept whatever decision you make. What is the recovery from the surgery like?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2004)

HI ! This has been a busy place!   TGIF !


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

Morning  !! 

The recovery from the surgery, from what I hear is painfull, but only for the first few days.  Hopefully they'd give me some good medicine and I'd be in lah-lah land  

I'm going to post a couple pictures after lunch today.  One is from January and the other from about 3 weeks ago.  I went to get a digital camera last night but the one I wanted is 200 bucks at Wal-Mart and only 120 at Best Buy so I'm going to go to Best Buy tonight and get that one so I'll have a lot to post this weekend!! 

Workout today:  Legs, Cardio

I'm soooo happy its Friday (and so is Gary I think!!  )  I don't know what I'm going to do tonight, I know I'm going shopping  and then I don't know!!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 23, 2004)

Morning girl just wanted to say hi!! Off to school soon..ugghhh.. almost done.. then taking ALL summer... Thanks for posting in my journal. Was a little down yesterday.. i was like WTF i feel fatter than when i was eating bad. Then i was like suck it up and get to the gym everyday and eat clean... the weight WILL come off..anyways have a good day girl! byee


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey girlie!! ahh shucks I wanna go shopping!!!!  blah stuck at work all day! 

ohhhh I cant wait for pics!!!  
thats not bad price for those digi cams either! 

I hear that surgery is painful but not too long to recover. any final decison yet? 

Have a great day  Ill hit ya with an email this morn!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> I like number one's the best.


Well at least you know you want to go big.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

ltennis- I know the feeling hun- just hang in there, it takes time but it's worth it  

Hey Jen!!  I know I'm going to DO the surgery, I just don't know when yet.  

Hey dg  , How's it going?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 23, 2004)

Back at ya!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

This is me on my 21st birthday.  I've lost about 10-15 pounds since this picture was taken.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

This is me with curly hair and this was took about three weeks ago.  I'm making a goofy face


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

This is me and my friend Candace about three weeks ago.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Pictures look absolutely great Andrea! 

LOL, you definitely look a little tipsy in a few of your pictures!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

awwww VERY pretty girl!!!  love the smile!!  your looking great too!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 23, 2004)

oh my :


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks ya'll  !!  I definatly was tipsy in them!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey Hotstuff!!!  Luvin the new avi!!!   much better than who you had up there before!! 

you have mail darlin!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 23, 2004)

You are so pretty honey  That smile just warms up the coldest day 

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

So did you find a digital camera that you liked Andrea? 

I have to agree with Jen, I like your new avatar a lot more than your old one.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

nice pics u are beautiful


----------



## OrbitalChime (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice pics, You have a Beautiful Smile!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 26, 2004)

Can someone tell me how I can post pictures if it says they are too big?


----------



## Riverdragon (Apr 26, 2004)

You can use a photo program to make them smaller. I use photoshop. If you don't have anything like that you can send them to me and I will re-size them for you.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 26, 2004)

http://img59.photobucket.com/albums/v181/ncgirl21/

album name:  ncgirl21
password:      andrea


*These are pictures as of yesterday.  You can compare these to the ones I posted when I first started my journal.  My legs are still my problem area and I still don't have the muscle definition I want  , but I'm working on it!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 26, 2004)

Pics look great Andrea!  Definitely looking good, keep it up!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

you look FANTASTIC Andrea!!!    Im very impressed! all that hard work is paying off girl!  
and btw, your legs aren't even near as bad as you think!!  

how was your weekend girlie?? did you get lots of tanning outside done?


----------



## Riverdragon (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice pics Andrea. Your midsection looks great. I love a girl that isn't afraid to show off her bikini!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks!!  

Meals Today:

1:  1/4 cup LF cottage cheese, 1 kiwi, 2 strawberries

WORKOUT:  shoulders, chest, triceps

2:  1 can tuna (5 oz.), veggies


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

You body kicks ass!!! The bathing suit with the pink flowers is sooooooo cute!!!

Keep up the hard work, its deff paying off!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 26, 2004)

You look great Andrea


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

G'Morning Beautiful!!  Hope your having a better hair day than me!!  

Good luck on that final tonite!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> Wow.



I second that!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

How was your workout yesterday?


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 27, 2004)

WOW! you look awesone Andrea. keep doing whatever you have been doing ! Your legs look great.. def not a problem area to me. anyways just wanted to say hi and great job 
oh by the way... what did you begin at? weight and everything and what are you now?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 27, 2004)

UHHH! Work is soooo crazy today.  My final went really good last night, it wasn't a test though, we had to present a term paper to the class and were graded on the paper and our presentation.  I think I did pretty good on my presentation but I forgot to include footnotes in my paper but the teacher said not to worry about it.    Went out with a friend of mine after that.  Didn't have time to eat anything so before school or that so I ended up eating a rice crispy treat (just one) and some cookie crisp ceral.   But, I really don't think it threw me over my cals or anything because I hadn't really had much to eat.  Gotta be better prepared next time!!  

Today, well today just sucks ass!! I'm really ticked off about everything.  I was suppose to go meet someone tonight that I was really looking forward to meeting but my final got moved to tonight and now I have to go take it or fail the class!! Believe me, I thought about failing the class............ but I guess good things come to those who wait.. so I'm waiting!  

Thanks for the compliments on the pictures everyone- it really does mean a lot  !!

Mike- my workout went okay, had to kick some guy off the Smith Machine so I could finish up, but it went fine, just a little preoccupied with other things- ya know  

ltennis- Well, the smallest I've ever been was 120 and that was in high school and then I slowly gained weight.  The heaviest I ever was around 160- size 12.  Now I'm 133 and a size 7 in most things, sometimes 5.  I'm pretty happy with my size for the most part, I'd like for my legs to be smaller and of course my ass, and my boobs bigger but I'm working on all of it so hopefully over time I'll be satisfied!

Not going to lunch today so I'll do 20 minutes on the treadmill tonight- highest incline and then some squats/lunges etc. at home!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

ahhh hunny I hope your day gets better!  and I KNOW that you will somehow get to meet that "someone" soon... if not this week, eventaully!!   

dont worry about those lil treats last nite either.. I am SURE that they actaully did you good..your metabolism and such since your carbs have been fairly low lately! no worries!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks hun- you always no what to say!!  

I'm sure I will too, I just hate waiting!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

> Today, well today just sucks ass!! I'm really ticked off about everything. I was suppose to go meet someone tonight that I was really looking forward to meeting but my final got moved to tonight and now I have to go take it or fail the class!! Believe me, I thought about failing the class............ but I guess good things come to those who wait.. so I'm waiting!


Damn, I know this exact feeling, Andrea, and it definitely sucks, I can relate completely... But yeah, good things do come to those who wait.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2004)

Andrea...your a very pretty girl!   Great pics!   swimsuit models watch out!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Damn, I know this exact feeling, Andrea, and it definitely sucks, I can relate completely... But yeah, good things do come to those who wait.




Yeah, I guess so, but it's up to him!  




Thanks Jodie!! How ya doing woman?  Ready for that competition?  

Final went good I guess.  It wasn't as hard as I had anticipated it being.  I've got one tonight in Real Property II, let's hope it's easy!!  Then I've got review for another one! I'm sooooooo ready for school to be over.  

Meals today:

1:  1/4 cup lf CC, 1/8 cup fiber one, 1 tbs. peanut butter

2:  SF, low carb fudge pop- okay, I know this isn't a meal but they were in the freezer at work and I wanted one- 45 cals  

WORKOUT:  legs, cardio

3:  veggies, 1/3 cup FF cheese

4:  1 can tuna

5:  veggies, 4 oz. chicken

**sugar free jell-o**

EDIT:  Meal 6:  1 cup cottage cheese, 1 tbs. peanut butter


----------



## atherjen (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning babes!!  hows the hair today?? 
Im glad to hear the final went well! Hope the one tonite does too! Its almost over hun.. hang in there and then the summer is stress free!!!  

did you try pluggin your food into fitday yet? Im afraid that you might not to eating enough!  dont want to slow your progress, your lookin great now!!!  

have fun with leggies!! :bounce:


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

Just plugged my food in for today- I'm between 1200-1300 calories so I will add in another meal tonight.  Didn't realize they were that low, but I guess it's better than being too high.  My protein was too low, so that's what I need to up.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2004)

Andrea...are you getting your RE license?

Hmm...contest, we'll be ready!  everything is right on schedule.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Just plugged my food in for today- I'm between 1200-1300 calories so I will add in another meal tonight.  Didn't realize they were that low, but I guess it's better than being too high.  My protein was too low, so that's what I need to up.




I thought so.. defintly add in that other meal girlie!  cant beat eating more anyways!  

hows the Lipo6 going?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey Andrea how is the Lipo 6? I went to a healthfood store around here yesterday and was reading about it. I have heard good things about it.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Hey Andrea how is the Lipo 6? I went to a healthfood store around here yesterday and was reading about it. I have heard good things about it.




HEY NOW!!! .....I asked first!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey Jodie- I'll have my degree in Paralegal in July.  We just had to take some Real Estate classes too.

Hmmm...... Lipo 6- I like it, it doesn't make me jittery at all, but I'm only taking one twice a day instead of two twice a day.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 28, 2004)

SMOKING AVI CHICKIE!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Riverdragon (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice avi, keep up the good work on your diet.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2004)

Wow!!  you are gonna be beating the boys away!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 28, 2004)

Better start beating me away... lol. 

Much better choice for an avatar, Andrea.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Better start beating me away... lol.



You don't have to worry about that  !!



Thanks Jodie!


----------



## Vieope (Apr 28, 2004)

_You are pretty. 

Criticism:
Training:
Power sculpting is probably cardio, if you do one more session of cardio you are going too high. I say drop one.
Don´t do cardio the same day you do legs. IMO you should do no more than 3 cardios per week. (HIIT), actually I don´t like cardio 
Don´t do "light" weight workout, it doesn´t do anything.
Add some more exercises to target some neglected muscles. (forearm, lower back, neck ...)
You are doing too many reps. 

Diet:
That is the more dangerous area. You are not eating enough, seriously. It is around 1100-1300 a day with few carbs and fats. You are droping your body fat in the wrong way. 
Start counting your macros/calorie intake. There is a difference between eating healthy foods(clean) and eating healthy. Read the stickies in the diet area.

Supplements: 
I don´t like the idea of fat burners, you don´t need them right now.
Did you start taking EFA ? Whey protein? Multi-vitamin/mineral? You should.


Anyway, it is only IMO. Don´t take it too seriously.  _


----------



## Cate (Apr 28, 2004)

WOW Andrea!!! You look amazing...you have my dream body!!!

Perhaps I should follow your journal more closely


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

Vieope- Hey  Thanks for stopping by!!  Power Sculpting is really just a class that does body sculpting moves (squats, lunges, and ab work with some added light weights).  I hate cardio too and have lowered the amount that I do compared to what I use to do.  I realize that my calories are low and I am adding in more meals.  I do take EFA's daily (5 a day) and I have some protein powder, just need to start using it again!!  I really don't know what exercises to do to target my forearms and neck though- any suggestions??    The fat burner is Lipo 6 and I just got it.  I still have some fat to loose and it really just helps suppress my appetite and doesn't give me any jittery side effects.  I really do appreciate your suggestions though so if you have any more- throw 'em at me!!   

Cate- you are way to sweet honey!!   Thanks so much


----------



## atherjen (Apr 28, 2004)

..............IMO you dont need to be working your forearms or NECK (thats crazyyyy).  if you want to work your lower back do hyperextensions or those deadlifts help too that your already doing!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> WOW Andrea!!! You look amazing...you have my dream body!!!
> 
> Perhaps I should follow your journal more closely




exactly what Cate said!   I love the new avi ... I don't see much else to improve on


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks NT!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2004)

ng dear ... in your first post of this thread, you said you were 140+ lbs ... do you weight that in your current av?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

No, I'm around 134 now, trying to loose a little more!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2004)

you wear that weight very well.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey sweetie!! WOW YOU LOOK AMAZING!!! Your legs are very sexy--You have an awesome body!!!

Hey Is that Lipo 6 Effedrine Free??

KEEP UP THE AWESOME WORK!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah, I had no idea you looked this great. I'm jealous


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

Sexy new avi. 

Do you have any pics of you when you were overweight??


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2004)

I must say that I just viewed your  pics in your gallery as well and read some of your journal  and you look great!!!!!  Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 29, 2004)

Yep awesome pics. Very lovely lady!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey babes! where are you at?  hope things went well this morning!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey!! I'm okay Jen- just took forever, had to go have my bloodwork done at the hospital after my doctor appoitment.  I hate needles so bad too, but my mom was the one who took my blood so it wasn't that bad!  

Thanks everyone!!  

Jill- I'll find a picture and post it for ya!  

Meals today:

*couldn't eat before blood work

Meal 1:  1/8 cup lf cottage cheese (have to buy more), 2 oz. chicken

Meal 2:  1 can tuna

Meal 3:  4 oz. chicken, lots of veggies

Meal 4:  broccoli/mushrooms with cheese (it's Fat Free cheese!)

Meal 5:  1 cup cottage cheese, 3/4 cup fiber one

Just cardio today and a light workout at home with light weights  , can't make it to the Y!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey girlie--UGG I hate giving blood also! Not Fun!!!

Do you like the Lipo 6? Is it effedrine Free??


----------



## Cate (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey girlie--UGG I hate giving blood also! Not Fun!!!
> 
> Do you like the Lipo 6? Is it effedrine Free??




Ugh...I can't give blood, I pass out everytime  

Im wondering about the Lipo 6 as well...Im on my 6 week point and I would like to fire things up!!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 29, 2004)

I'd like to give blood, but I don't even meet the minimum weight requirement. I'm only 5 feet tall though, so my weight is fairly proportionate to my height.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

The Lipo 6 I have has ephedra in it, but they do have it without it.  I like it  .  It doesn't make me jittery at all and I have no problems falling asleep with it, but it doesn't really supress my appetite or give me the extra energy that I anticipated it would.  But, I'll finish this bottle and then I may try that Sesathin and Heat combo that a couple others are using.  

I wasn't giving blood by choice, I have to have it done every few weeks to check my blood cell counts.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

Meals for today:

1:  1 cup egg whites, veggies

WORKOUT:  back/biceps

2:  1 can tuna, veggies

3:  4 oz. chicken, veggies

4:  veggies, 1/4 cup fat free cheese

5:  1 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 cup fiber one

Cardio- 20 minutes


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

Afternoon babes!!  

hows the leggies still today? 

pssttt....(need some protein in meal 4)  
do you know your totals for today? (macros)


----------



## Jenny (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey hottie 

I hope you're having a good Friday and that you'll have a WONDERFUL weekend!  Any partying?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info on the Lipo 6!!! 

Hope you have a great weekend!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Jenny!!    It's suppose to rain here all weekend so that sucks, I can't lay out in the sun  .  There's a keg party at one of my buddies cabins this weekend so I may go to that but I'm not going to be drinking so I don't know how much fun it will be  , but oh well!!  Hope your feeling better today -  have a super weekend!!  

Hey Jen!  My legs are still sore, but not as bad as they were when I first got up!  Does the cheese not count as a protein source for meal 4, if not I'll add in some chicken!!  Just let me know!! I'm at 1400 calories but that's counting all the veggies too.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

Anytime Stacey!!! Hope you have one too!


----------



## Cate (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> The Lipo 6 I have has ephedra in it, but they do have it without it.  I like it  .  It doesn't make me jittery at all and I have no problems falling asleep with it, but it doesn't really supress my appetite or give me the extra energy that I anticipated it would.  But, I'll finish this bottle and then I may try that Sesathin and Heat combo that a couple others are using.
> 
> I wasn't giving blood by choice, I have to have it done every few weeks to check my blood cell counts.



How did you get it w/ephedra? It's banned here in IL (and everywhere I'm told).


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

I ordered it right before they had to stop selling it.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

Andrea is the queen of the blackmarket!!!

<-- exposer and fingerpointer


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

^^^


----------



## Cate (Apr 30, 2004)

Damn!!! I need a black market connection. I dont want to waste money if the Ef free doesn't work!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

I don't know if it'd be a waste of money or not.  My bottle wasn't much, like 20 some bucks.  Are you looking for something to help with your appetite/energy levels??


----------



## Cate (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> I don't know if it'd be a waste of money or not.  My bottle wasn't much, like 20 some bucks.  Are you looking for something to help with your appetite/energy levels??



Really, maybe I'm thinking of another brand cause it was more at my store (not GNC).  Yes, I want energy and appetite suppression.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

What I'm taking does help some, but not nearly what I thought it would.  You may want to ask Tammy (fitgirl70) about it, that's how I found out about the Lipo6.  Look into Heat too, I've not taken that either but a few people on here are.  You could also make your own stack, I think Viv (greekblondechic) does and she could tell you how to do it.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

Exenadrine EFX controls your appetite & gives you energy--I just ordered a bottle-- $23.99 on Bulknutrition...


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## jstar (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Girl 

About the Atlanta show: 

If you go to look under entry forms on the left, click on it, then look under either Other Regional Fitness Events or Other Regional Ms Bikini Events. I am sure they will post an application specifically for Atlanta when the show gets closer. 

I hope you do it! You will love it and will do GREAT :bounce:


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Sapphire- Hey J-star!!!

I'm excited- I'm going to do it, Jen's gonna help me!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

:bounce:
and your gonna rock babes!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 2, 2004)

Woah, I am confused now, you're going to enter a competition? When? What kind of competition?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

woohooo!!!! i knew u could compete!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 2, 2004)

You're going to compete??    That's great girl!!   You know, all these people competing makes me want to do it too  I might do it during my US year 
You're going to ROCK!  when is the comp and where? If I'm in the states by then and it's not too far I'm going to come cheer for you


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 3, 2004)

Morning!!!  I'm soooo ready for this week to be over (school!).  My last final is Wednesday and I really need the break from school!  Working full time and taking six classes SUCKS!  

The competition is Ms. Bikini Dixie/Model Dixie.  It's September 25th so it's still a good while away.  I'm going to try to gain some muscle and maintain at 130 until I'm 12 weeks out and then cut (how much I'm not sure- will ask Jen after she sees me next month).  So, that's the plan for now- it's not fitness because of course I'd bust my ass- I'm super uncoordinated but it's a competition none the less!


----------



## atherjen (May 3, 2004)

Hey chickie!! Good Monday!!  this week will SO be over soon! I cant wait til the end of the week either!  we can hang in there!!  no stressin  

your totally going to rock girl come comp time!   I have no doubt.. plenty of time as wel planned! 
ohhhhhhh and I cant wait til next month!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 3, 2004)

I can't wait til this semester is over either  

Hey girl


----------



## Riverdragon (May 3, 2004)

September 25th is my b'day, maybe that will bring you some luck somehow.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 3, 2004)

I hate the gym on Mondays!!!!    I think everybody and their brother was at the gym today and people just sit on the machines and talk!!!    I got my workout in, what I could do of it and then said screw it and did 20 minutes of cardio.  Today was chest/triceps but I couldn't do all the exercises I usually do for that group because there was so many people!!   

So..... today's lame workout:

Chest/triceps
20 min. cardio (ski machine thingy)
20 min. PM cardio (treadmill- may try HIIT)

Meals Today:

1:  protein shake  (late for work)

2:  protein shake

3:  tuna, veggies, apple

4:  1 cup CC, 1 cup fiber one

5:  5 oz. chicken, 1/2 cup brown rice, veggies


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 4, 2004)

Morning   It's cold here this morning, only like 38 degrees which is unusual for this time of year.     I've got two exams today-Legal Researh/Writing and Family Law and then tomorrow I've got Real Property II and then I'm done   

Meals Today:

1:  1 cup egg whites

2:  1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/4 cup fiber one

WORKOUT:  Legs/Cardio

3:  1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 scoop protein powder

4:  chicken, veggies
           OR
     scallops, shrimp, veggies


----------



## atherjen (May 4, 2004)

G'Morning darlin!!  
brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr you are getting some cold weather! its cold here too though.. and rainy!  
G'luck on those last finals!!  

have fun with leggies! and try to fit in a 5th meal if you can, even just a shake and some fishy caps!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 4, 2004)

Morning babes!! 

Thanks for the luck, I'll probably need it!  

I hope the gym's not as crowded today and there's no one on the smith machine or I'll cry!!  

I made Hazlenut flavored coffee this morning, it was pretty good  !!  

Still have to get more fishy caps- I'm out.  Do I still need to take five a day Jen?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

Your meals look yummy! 

Good morning sweetie!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 4, 2004)

Morning Viv!   How's the paper going?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

hahaha, i lied to my prof and told him i had to take my dad to the hospital and he said dont worry about it i wont take off any points.. 

the only thing im worried about is running into him at graduation and him comin up to me and my mom and bein like so how's your dad... lol


----------



## atherjen (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Morning babes!!
> 
> Thanks for the luck, I'll probably need it!
> ...



hahah dont cry! just YELL at the lazy gabbin people!  

mmmm sounds yummy!!  I havent had a coffee in forever!!  

you silly girl, we talked bout that, suck back those fishies!  I thought of you again this morning when I did 6 in one swallow! hahahaha


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

lol!!! r the fishies helpin u in any way?


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 4, 2004)

I really can't tell anything from them, but I don't know what to look for either.  They're big as hell though, I know that!!  Do you take them too Viv?


----------



## atherjen (May 4, 2004)

ohhh you hush!!!  they are not that big!! hehe 
you wait til you go get those other vitamins and have to take em daily girl!  hehe

the fish oils are required for overall health benefits. you may not "feel" anything from them but they are doing your body wonders inside!  
depending how many you take, etc should make hair shinier, smoother and some have noted it to aid in depression.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

yeah i was going to start taking them for the depression effects.. plus i dont take in any EFA's..


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 4, 2004)

Dang- I didn't know it helped depression- maybe I should up my dose??


----------



## atherjen (May 4, 2004)

you got it girly. 
http://my.webmd.com/content/article/52/50229.htm
http://www.mercola.com/2002/nov/2/depression_fish_oil.htm

I take 10/day. we both have the same body type-and according to TP and Jodi I believe that is the reccomended dose.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 4, 2004)

Okay girlie- I'll go up to 8 and then to 10!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> and some have noted it to aid in depression.





Hmmmm........maybe this is why so many peeps have reported feelings of elevation and mood improvements with the SesaThin.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 5, 2004)

Morning  

Today is the last day of my exams!! I am SOOOO happy!!    A MUCH needed break!! 

I think I may go to Myrtle Beach next weekend to catch the end of Bike Week, I need to get away!!!  

Workout today:  Back/biceps/cardio

Meals:

1:  1 cup egg whites, veggies, coffee- 1 tsp. fflc milk

2:  1 can tuna, salad (no dressing)

3:  protein shake

4:  6 oz. meat (chicken, shrimp, scallops), veggies


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2004)

well good morning miss ncgirl


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 5, 2004)

Hey NT    How's it going?


----------



## atherjen (May 5, 2004)

Heya babes!!  one more final!!!    just think tonite you can relax and be stress free from school for a while!!  woohoooieee!!! 

Myrtle Beach sounds sooooo nice!! Im jealous! 

mmmm seein u are gonna make them scallops tonite again eh!  lol . yum! 
fit in a 5th meal if you can girlie, wanna make sure your eating enough!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 5, 2004)

We'll go to the beach when you come! It's only four hours and it's A LOT of fun!  

I'll eat some CC and PB before bed because I still haven't made it to GNC but I'll go tonight after school.  I want to get some LC tortillas too!! 

The scallops were soooooo good last night    I ended up having a little under 6 oz. of shrimp and scallops mixed together (weighed them together) mixed with lots of veggies!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

Yum yum come cook for me!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> We'll go to the beach when you come! It's only four hours and it's A LOT of fun!
> 
> I'll eat some CC and PB before bed because I still haven't made it to GNC but I'll go tonight after school.  I want to get some LC tortillas too!!
> ...




We will HAVE to go to the beach for sure!!  

mmm the cc and pb is yummy! freeze some  lol 
you better get you butt to GNC soon missy and pick up that list! haha

I need to get me some scallops!


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Hey NT    How's it going?



things are great thanks!


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Beach???  I wannaaaaaaaaaaaaaa go!  Okk...enough of me whinning.

Hi Andrea!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 5, 2004)

Hey Jodie!!  Come on, we'll have a great time


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

It would be wonderful.  I need a vacation!   I think we are doing one of those tours like Stacey did when Craigie gets back.  They said a trip to Orlando or somewhere else.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

I need a vacation too, can I come


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 6, 2004)

Morning!  

Of course you can Greeky- we'll throw a big party  

Meals went a little off course last night but my exam ran late and I had to go to the grocery store so they turned into this:

Meal 3:  Nitrotech Protein Bar- I know, I know, but I was starving!!

Meal 4:  shrimp, scallops, broccoli

No meal 5- didn't have time, meal 4 wasn't until ten o'clock and then I did 20 minutes on the treadmill.

Meals Today:  

1:  1 cup egg whites, veggies
     2 fish oil, 1 B-12, 1 multi
     (I've been gagging ever since  )

2:
3:
4:

**Workout:  Legs/ Cardio

I've GOT to go tanning today, I haven't been since Friday because of that damn bee sting but I'm going today- I might get in the Cyber Dome!


----------



## atherjen (May 6, 2004)

ohh those pills are TEENY!!!  you know I do it just cause I love ya! haha! 

what kinda Nitrotech bar did u get? those things are mighty chewy! 

watch out for those killer bees today girl!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 6, 2004)

Hey Jen    I'm so happy for ya that you get to go home today girlie!   

I got the Smores Sensation and it really was pretty good, I think I would have liked it better if it was a little frozen but it had like 35 grams of protein in it.  It would be good when I'm craving chocolate though- but not something I would want more than once or twice a month.  I use to eat them all the time when I worked at GNC but I try to stay away from protein bars now. 

I might get in the stand up now that I think about it- surely there won't be any bees in there   but you never know!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

A bee in the tanning bed?  talk about being trapped.  Poor thing!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 6, 2004)

At first I thought I was just getting burnt on that one leg but then I was like- shit, it stings so I got out and there it was!! My leg swelled up a little and still isn't completly back down, but I'm venturing back to the tanning bed today!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 6, 2004)

I'll rub your leg for you.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> I'll rub your leg for you.



Ah, Thanks- and my back hurts, hell - I need a full body massage


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 6, 2004)

I'm your man.


----------



## ms21vegas (May 6, 2004)

You go girl!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

Hey girl!! Yeah No more school!!! Oh my gosh-- a bee stung you in the tanning bed??? thats insane!!!! I'm sooo sorry. Now tonight I'm gonna be looking for Bees when I go!! Geeez!
Sowwy


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 7, 2004)

I conquered the tanning bed- no bees!!!  

I am SOOOO happy it's Friday!!

I posted my question in another thread, but maybe somebody who's reading this can answer it!! WTF is going on with my body??  Like this morning, for breakfast I had 4 oz. bonless/skinless chicken, lettuce and I am SOOOOO bloated.  I know this happens if you eat too many veggies but this has really got to stop.  It's Friday and I can't go out tonight looking prego!!  

Didn't go to power sculpting last night, but I did 20 minutes on my treadmill while I watched Friends last night  

Todays Workout:  Cardio / Abs

*Is there really a big difference if I do 20 minutes of cardio every day to equal 140 minutes OR if I do 3 workout per week of 45 minutes? 

Meals Today:

1:  4 oz. chicken, lettuce
     * Pills *    (I hate taking pills!!!)


----------



## M.J.H. (May 7, 2004)

> *Is there really a big difference if I do 20 minutes of cardio every day to equal 140 minutes OR if I do 3 workout per week of 45 minutes?


I think that 20 minutes of HIIT would be much more effective than 45 minute low-intensity sessions. Have you ever tried sprints, etc.?


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 7, 2004)

Thanks Mike, I thought so too.  I usually do 10 minutes on an incline just walking and then 10 minutes of HIIT.  I've done sprints, I like them, I may start doing them again, especially since it's been so pretty outside latley!!


----------



## Jill (May 7, 2004)

Chicken for brecky, ewwww! I stick with my protein pancakes, I just couldnt stomach chix that early! Hope everything is going great, have a super weekend!


----------



## atherjen (May 7, 2004)

Hey babes!!! TGIF!  
girl me and you have the SAME problems with bloating!!!    Ill talk to ya more bout what I been doin when I call!  

you know what I think- the HIIT is FAR better than any other kinda cardio.. and those sprints rock!!  

hehe good girl on sucking back all those pills!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 10, 2004)

Happy Monday Everyone!! 

My weekend went pretty good, Friday night I went shopping and then hung around with my cousin Nicole and Saturday I went shopping again and then went to this bar on the lake with some friends that night.  Didn't get in the bed until six that morning and then had to get up at nine to get ready to go to my grandma's for Mother's Day breakfast (behaved here- cottage cheese, yogurt and fruit) and then went out for a late lunch with my mom later that day (very bad girl  , but oh so worth it!!)  My mom picked this awesome Chinese place and it was sooo good.  But, I do need one day a week to not be so strict on myself so that was it, and my mom gets really upset about my dieting anyhow, so I figured what the hell- it's Mother's Day, don't piss her off!  

Didn't really have any specific workout this weekend- lots of walking while shopping, and did some squats/lunges/leg lifts at home both days.  Saturday's eating was very light but it was soooo hot out I just wasn't up for much of anything.  Got to get some sun though!! My grandma's opening the pool this weekend but I'll be gone to bike week at Myrtle Beach   so when I come home I can start going there everyday after work and get some laps in.  

Today:  I feel icky bloaty from yesterday so I'm chugging some water.

Meal 1:  1 cup lf cottage cheese, 1/2 cup fiber one
              *pills 

Workout:  Legs/ Cardio- bicycle 15 mins. after legs hopefully if there's time, going to try to superset my workout today to make time.

Meal 2:  1 low carb tortilla, 2.5 oz. chicken, spinach leaves

Meal 3:  1 low carb tortilla, 2.5 oz. chicken, cabbage

CARDIO- 20 minutes HIIT, 10 minutes on incline at 3.5

Meal 4:  4 oz. chicken, 2 oz. shrimp, veggies


----------



## atherjen (May 10, 2004)

Heya babes!!  
you brat! more shopping!!  
sounds like you had a awesome weekend! dont be worrying about that chinese either! (it makes me very bloaty too- just from the sodium and MSG, it will go down in a day er so!)  

hot?!?!  

have fun with leggies today!  

I'll give you a call soon


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

I think u should be eatin more... or is today making up for yesterday?

My parents get upset w. me too and I'm not even that strict.. fricking annoying..

Hope you're havin a good day dear!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Ah, Thanks- and my back hurts, hell - I need a full body massage


ooh ooh .............I'll do it!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 10, 2004)

I may add in another meal later Greeky, my stomach is just hurting from yesterday still.  

Couldn't do legs today damn it!!! Stupid guy was on the smith machine forever  

Did back/biceps.  Have to do DB curls tonight though, but had a pretty good workout overall.  20 minutes on the bike doing intervals.  

I think I'm going to try this routine on leg day and *TRY* superset.

Superset:
ATF squats/ Pile Squats/Calf Raises

3 sets 8 reps
 *add 10 lbs.
3 sets 5 reps
 *add 10 lbs.
5 sets 3 reps


Superset:
SL Deadlifts/ Deadlifts

3 sets 8 reps
 *add 10 lbs.
3 sets 5 reps
 *add 10 lbs.
5 sets 3 reps

Then finish with lunges, hamstring curls, squat press, inner/outer thigh machine and leg extensions.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 10, 2004)

Thanks dg!! I can use it!!


----------



## atherjen (May 10, 2004)

dang you gotta yell at them boys on the SM!  at least you still did back/bi's!  

superset looks FUN!  
however on the second one I would only do ONE deadlift move and superset that with either lunges or the squat press. no need for the inner/outer thigh machine either!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

supersets are tough! I have no endurance when it comes to weight training!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 11, 2004)

Morning!!!

*Update from yesterday* 
PM Cardio- 20 minutes HIIT, 10 minutes steady 

Added in Meal 5:  1/2 cup lf cottage cheese, 1/2 cup carb control yogurt, 2 tbs. FF whip cream


Today:

Workout:  Going to attempt legs again today, if someone is on the Smith machine I'm gonna kick their booty!!!  

*Cool down on bike after legs
*PM Cardio- 20 HIIT, 10 steady

Meals today:

1:  1/4 cup egg whites, 1.25 oz. chicken, veggies

2:  1/4 cup egg whites, 1/25 oz. chicken, low carb tortilla

WORKOUT HERE

3:  1/2 cup Low Carb Yogurt, 1/4 cup fiber one

CARDIO HERE

4:  tofu, veggies

5:  tofu, veggies


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 11, 2004)

Hi nc! Just wandering in here since youve been helping me out. 
So how have you been progressing? Are you seeing the results you were aiming for?
How are you looking/feeling since you started? you seem to be doing great


----------



## Jill (May 11, 2004)

Your cals seem VERY low. Why?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

I'm concerned about that too Jilly.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 11, 2004)

Hey Emma   Thanks for stopping by sweetie!! I feel great since I've started, healthy eating really does effect your mood.  I don't feel sluggish anymore and when I eat something bad- my body gets pissed off at me!! I don't *yet* have the results I'm aiming for, but I'm sure with time and dedication I will.  I have definatly improved my body though so that I'm happy with  

My workout went good- but I couldn't get all of that in.  This is what I did:

6 minutes on the exercise bike

Superset:  ATF squats, Pile Squats, Calf Raises
3x8, add 10, 3x5, add 10, 3x3

SLDL
3x8, add 10, 3x5, add 10, 3x5  (next time will start with higher weight)

Squat Press
2x6 (200 lbs.)  

Hamstring Curls
3x10

6 minutes on the exercise bike

Hamstring Curls Again
2x8

Will do lunges tonight with light or no weight at home and a cardio workout.  I'm going to be super busy tonight- gotta go tan, get my nails done, go to Wally World to get stuff for the beach, go grocery shopping, cook supper, do laundry and clean my house.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 11, 2004)

My calories really aren't low, they just look like it because I don't post the amout of the veggies I eat.  I usually end up adding in another meal too, but when I plug everything into Fitday I end up with around 1600 calories.  I can eat A LOT, and I mean A LOT of veggies.  I can knock out the family size bag of broccoli by myself.

Thanks for checking up on me girls!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

Ok 1600 is reasonable! Just want ya to be healthy girly!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 11, 2004)

I also have one rather high calorie day a week, usually on Saturday or Sunday where I eat some of my favorites and say screw the rest


----------



## atherjen (May 11, 2004)

FUN leggie workout!!  
hope you are sore tomarrow!  

LOL ya know I can get boatloads of veggies too!   
you've been doing SO well darlin!! Im proud of you(as I say alot!) heh

if you get that 4.99 special worked up tonite call me!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 12, 2004)

Well last night didn't quite go as planned.  My uncle has a brand new Harley Davidson, well last night he totaled it, wrecked so hard that it flipped the SUV over completly.  They had to airlift him to Charlotte's Medical Center because it's the closest trauma unit.  The one freaking day I leave my cell phone at home something like this happens! I didn't find out until about 7 and then I hurried down there.  But............... he's okay!!    He's in surgery right now (broken pelvis bone and arm, wrist) and he'll have to go through a lot of therapy but he'll be okay.  

So---- update last nigth:

No Cardio

Meal 4: at like 10 o'clock:  plain Grilled Chicken Sandwich, plain baked potatoe, small chili  (Wendys), FF cheese

Meal 5:  about 1/2 cup chex mix, 7 or 8 unsalted peanuts- 1:30 a.m., 4 cups of coffee- black

Meal 6:  1/2 cup oatmeal- dry measure, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, cocoa, 2 tbs. peanut wonder, FF whip cream- 4:30 a.m.

Sleep:  6 to 7 A.M.  Now I'm at work   

The only way I could stay awake was to keep eating every little bit and drink lots of coffee.  

So, don't know if my cals were too high or what, but at least I kept my food as clean as possible although I probably shouldn't have been eating so late  

Today:

Meal 1:  low carb tortilla, 1/2 cup egg whites w/green pepper, 1/4 cup FF cheese

Meal 2:  1/2 cup fiber one, 1/2 cup cottage cheese

WORKOUT:  cardio- this may be all I do today

Meal 3:  1/4 cup oatmeal (dry), 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 tsp. cocoa

Meal 4:  low carb tortilla, 1/4 cup FF cheese, 2 carrots, 1 zucchini

Meal 5:  veggies, tofu

I'm going to the hospital after work but I'm only staying for about an hour, then I'm eating supper (meal 5) and going to bed!!!!!  I'd like to do some HIIT cardio tonight but I just don't know if I can stay up that long!!

How much damage do you think last nights food did, not that I really care, I'm just curious


----------



## atherjen (May 12, 2004)

OH my goodness girl!!!!  I am SO sorry to hear that!!! I am glad to hear he's ok!! thank god!!! 

no sleep at all?  darlin u drink that coffe today and get a good nite sleep tonite! 

damage last nite? NONE. think of that amount as helping to build the muscle from your weight training that day!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 12, 2004)

Thanks Jen!! Your the greatest hun ! I just tried to message you but you went offline!!  Oh, Texas is a 13 hour drive from here.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 12, 2004)

Decided to plug everything into fitday from yesterday and came out with 1959 calories  - 25% fat, 42% carbs, 32% protein.

Today:  18% fat (not counting fish oil)
             44% protein
             38% carbs


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Hey Emma   Thanks for stopping by sweetie!! I feel great since I've started, healthy eating really does effect your mood.  I don't feel sluggish anymore and when I eat something bad- my body gets pissed off at me!! I don't *yet* have the results I'm aiming for, but I'm sure with time and dedication I will.  I have definatly improved my body though so that I'm happy with



Thats true..   So how much longer til your goal you think??


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2004)

Andrea...glad to hear your uncle will be ok.  
Don't stress the day of eatting due to the circumstances that you were under.  You'll be fine!


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2004)

Hey Andrea! I'm glad to hear your uncle is okay, that could have gone really bad.. Don't worry about the extra food, there are occations in life when getting the right food isn't a priority and last night was a time like that 

You're doing so great sweetie


----------



## atherjen (May 12, 2004)

1959 cals?  you silly girl!!! no worries AT ALL!!! Im sure thats near your maintenance intake range.... so while u probably didnt loose any weight yestarday n'or did you gain!  no hush it! lol

13hours?? thats a whole day!!  no worries, ticket will be bought soon!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 13, 2004)

Morning!! 

Okay, I think I'm going to try something new here.  I think my body will respond better to a low carb high protein diet.  I'm going to give it a go and see how it goes.  I just can't deal with all the bloatiness anymore  

Thursday:
Meals  

1:  protein pancakes  , I don't know what I did wrong but these were gross.  

1/3 cup oatmeal, 1/2 cup egg whites, 1 scoop protein powder, 1 tsp. cocoa, SF syrup

29 grams protein

2:  7 oz. tuna- 45 grams protein

3:  veggies

4:  7 oz. tuna- 45 grams protein

5:  1 cup egg whites, veggies- 24 grams protein

6:  5 oz. chicken, veggies- 25 grams protein ??? not sure about that one

Total:  168 grams 

Generally I will have veggies with meals one, four and five.  If I eat them with all of them I get sooo bloated.  I'm also going to up my water intake from one gallon a day to two gallons a day gradually.  Cardio will go to four days a week HIIT for 20 minutes plus a five minute warm up and cool down = 30 minutes Monday through Thursday.  I'll do kickboxing EVERY Saturday morning.  My weight workouts will stay the same and when I do cardio at lunch I'll just consider it extra.  I may also do pilates occassionally.  I'm going to try this for six weeks and then see what needs to be changed.


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 13, 2004)

NC!
I just stopped by your gallery and you have a pretty kickin bod!  I didnt see any before pics though, were they there?  - of course unless those were your before pictures, which are amazing... 


jealousy.. jealousy


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 13, 2004)

Thanks Emma- I wish I felt the same about it  .  Hopefully in time.  Today is just one of those days I guess.  I just feel fat!!  And then I see people who have lost a lot of weight and ask what they are doing- oh, I just don't eat hardly anything!!  Just makes me want to starve, but I know what their doing to their metabolism and no that the weight will come back, BUT I want my results now!!!!! 

Can you tell- patience isn't my best virtue!!


----------



## atherjen (May 13, 2004)

NO STARVING MISSY OR CALLING YOURSELF FAT!!!!!!!     

you look awesome and your doing great!!!  

LOL didnt like the prot.pancakes?? did u grind the oaties first? I always do. 

diet looks good!! just suck back those fishy caps!!!  

as for the bloatiness darlin, you still cut the sodium devils like we talked about? those are a huge culprit. sometimes artifcial sweetners cause some to retain water(not sure why)  

I missed you yestarday!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 13, 2004)

Heya Jen!! I missed you more- call me today before five if you get a chance- k hun!!  

Yup- still cut back on the salt and everything, maybe my body is just trying to get use to it.  Who knows???  Hopefully it will all fall together soon!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 13, 2004)

Dahhling, you look mahvelous.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 13, 2004)

Thanks SF


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

Hey Andrea! I'm so sorry about your uncle--But I'm glad that he's going to be okay!!

Take care honey!


----------



## mikah (May 15, 2004)

Hi girl ! Just thought Id say hello over here!

Got your message the other day but I was off to dance dance dance!
Ill call you this week. Hope all is well in your life .


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 17, 2004)

Morning Everyone!!  Thanks Stace    Hope your doing great sweetie!  

Hey Mikah!!    Great to see ya here sweetie!! Hope you had a blast at work! Call me soon


----------



## atherjen (May 17, 2004)

ANDREA!  missed ya this weekend girlie! 
how was your weekend? 
Ima give you a call this afternoon!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 17, 2004)

Jen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Missed you too hun!! Definatly call this afternoon!!    I feel like I haven't talked to you in ages.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 17, 2004)

Hey girl, how can you possibly say you're fat! Ridiculous, I'd kill for a body like yours (well not literally kill but u know..)

You look awesome, but if you don't feel awesome you gotta take some time out and do something that makes you happy.  Wish it was easier to change our minds and hearts.  

I'm getting jealous, I wanna call you too


----------



## Rauschgift (May 17, 2004)

Wow my first post on this board I'm going to comment about your breasts.  Anyway, I think you look fantastic *nice legs* personally I don't think you need any work done....what you are doing seems to be working nicely. With that said if you still decide to get breast augmentation I think you should definitely go with under the muscle....living down here in So-Cal I have run into my share of boltons and almost everyone I have run into has had under the muscle.... they look and feel a lot better.... Anyway you seem to be an intelligent and beautiful woman so I have no doubt you can make up your own mind on the matter. 

P.S. I'm not a pervert and I'm sure my future posts will have more substance.  errrr maybe not


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 17, 2004)

Viv- Thanks so much sweetie!! Your a doll!    And you can call me too- anytime you want!! If you want I'll PM you my number!  

Hey Rauschgift- Thanks for the compliment    and thanks for stopping by!! Hope to see more of ya! Welcome to IM!!


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2004)

I'm with Rausch, you don't need any work done  You're such a hottie already


----------



## atherjen (May 17, 2004)

hey girlie found out I gotta head out early in the morn, so Ill talk to ya again tomarrow afternoon!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 17, 2004)

Thanks Jenny- your smoking yourself hot stuff!!  

Hey Jen!!    Be sure and call and I'll call you too tomorrow night!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 18, 2004)

Morning Everyone!!

Figured I had better update my workouts.  Yesterday I did 30 minutes of intervals on the eliptical.  Then last night I did some squats and lunges with 2 5lb. dumbbells (I need new ones, I really can do heavier than this  )  , some upper body work to failure since the weights were so light (took FOREVER AND A DAY!!) and some abs.  Took about 25 minutes or so.  I start back to school today- this is my very LAST class.  My graduation date is July 30th.  I was one credit short of graduating this month so I'm taking a course on Tuesdays to get the credit.  I'm so ready to be done with it    I think I'd like to take Ultrasound next though.  I really don't like Paralegal work and ultrasound techs make really good money around here and it would only be two more years.  Who knows???  

Haven't really had a chance to post my meals either- but they've been clean.  The weekend had cheats but I usually do good through the week.  Lots of clean foods!!


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2004)

Hey girl! Wow, last class!!  That must feel good! I have 3 more years  Here in sweden we usually take lots of years between high school and college cause when we apply for college we apply for set programs, with the next 4 years all planned out within the major. Big decisions 

Good job on keeping the meals clean


----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

WHERE MY GIRL AT?


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 23, 2004)

Hey Jen!! I tried calling yesterday- left a message but I didn't get ya!! Will try again later!

I've been MIA latley.  I totaled my car Thursday so that's why.  Been super busy since then.  Diet is still going good (clean) and workouts have been good.  Just trying to find a car I like and all that shit!!  That's about it though!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 23, 2004)

You totalled your car?  You drive a Hyundai, right?


----------



## atherjen (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Hey Jen!! I tried calling yesterday- left a message but I didn't get ya!! Will try again later!
> 
> I've been MIA latley.  I totaled my car Thursday so that's why.  Been super busy since then.  Diet is still going good (clean) and workouts have been good.  Just trying to find a car I like and all that shit!!  That's about it though!




OMG GIRL ARE YOU OK?!?!?!?!   

I tryed calling you back today but no answer  
If I dont talk to you before you read this, then Ill call you tomarrow again!  I hope your alright!!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 24, 2004)

Yeah, I had a Hyundai   , but it's gone now.  I'm fine, just scared the hell out of me but I didn't get hurt.  I brought home a Civic Thursday night but took it back Friday because my boss said it was too much money but I really don't think it was that much money so I may get it anyhow.  Everything else that I liked is either WAY too much money or a straight drive so.......... I'm screwed!!  But I'm going to look again today and see what I can find.

Workout today (skipping Y at lunch because leaving work early to car hunting)

Morning Cardio- 30 minutes treadmill-
walk 5, jog 15, walk 5, jog 3, walk 2 (was alternating my jogging between 5 and 6 mph)

Jen- call today at work if you get a chance before four, if not I'll call tonight- what' the latest you can have calls?  I've missed ya girlie!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 24, 2004)

OMG, sweetie I am so glad you are not hurt!!!!! Don't worry about the car, cars can be replaced but you cannot! *HUGS* XOXOXO


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Viv!! How have you been sweetie?  I need to go catch up in your journal!


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2004)

Hey girl--WoW~ I'm sooo glad your okay & Not hurt!! What happend??? Thats horrible!!

HUGS!!!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Stacey!  The car in front of me switched lanes and almost hit a school bus and then came back over into my lane and I hit them and then they took off and they almost hit this kid waiting on the bus.  Why they left I don't know, must not have had license or something because anytime you rear end someone it's your fault, even though I had no choice, they cut me off.


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2004)

Thats crazy girl!!!

Glad you are okay!!!


----------



## Jill (May 24, 2004)

I am so glad you are ok, accidents are freaky!!! So is the accident technically your fault??

A civic? I am a huge Honda fan, I have a new accord What kind of car are you going to buy now??


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Jill!! 

I'm going to get my car when I get off work.  I'm getting a '04 Honda Civic EX.  Just have to pick my color when I get there and decide if I want 2 or 4 doors.


----------



## JLB001 (May 24, 2004)

Wow Girl!  Car wrecks suck!  Glad your alright.  Honda's are good car if you decide on that.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 24, 2004)

Okay Andrea, I'll have to decide for you, lol. The Civic's new bodystyle is absolutely awesome. I love the headlights, etc. Look's so much better than the 2003's. I think that you should get the dark charcoal silver color:







I absolutely love that color, glad Honda finally came out with it. Good luck! 

BTW, get a 2-door.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 25, 2004)

Morning!! I got my car    Mike- that's the color I wanted but they only had it in 4 door so I got a black one.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 26, 2004)

Update from yesterday:

Weights:  Legs- did this:

All SLDL- 3x10 (bar plus 50), 3x8 (bar plus 60), 2x5 (bar plus 70), it was soooo freaking hot though that I had to get out of the weight part and go to some cardio (there's fans up there)

Cardio:  20 mins. eliptical/stair climber thingy  

Today:  

Cardio:  20 minutes on eliptical, 10 minutes on bike at lunch
4x10 hamstring curls, 50 lbs.

30 minutes treadmill tonight, swimming (if it doesn't start raining  !)


----------



## Jill (May 26, 2004)

A new Civic, yipeeeeeeeeee! You are now part of the 'civic nation' he he


----------



## atherjen (May 26, 2004)

hey sweetie! Ill give ya jingle in a bit!  

I hope that your having lots of hot weather! its 45 here and Im froze!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 27, 2004)

Only ended up doing 22 minutes on the treadmill last night and didn't get to swim, it rained like hell  so I just did some stuff around the house.  

This morning:
crunches on ball- 35,  1x10 lunges, 2x25 squats, 2x15 kickbacks and side leg raises (looks like a dog peeing on a fire hydrant  )  

Workout:  Legs, I'm bound and determined to get in a good leg workout today so I'm going to have to kick all those boys off the smith machine  .  My cousin is going to start going with me too since school's out so now that I've got him for a spotter I'm looking forward to some strength gains.  

Diet has been good and clean but I ate a pickle last night (been trying to stay away from these because of the sodium content!)


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 28, 2004)

Morning!! The weather here sucks  , it's so cloudy out.  Figures though, it's pretty all week and then starts clouding up on the weekends.  I'm not planning to have any cheats this weekend   but I do plan on having fruits on Sunday (can't really consider that a cheat  ).  I've got to go to a birthday party Sunday at lunch time but I can pass up birthday cake- no biggie and then my granma is having a cookout and I invited a bunch of my friends over so we could just swim and stuff.  I'm going to make shrimp kabobs and bring them and a bunch of different fruits so that's all I'll be eating there.     I'm off work Monday, so happy  , really looking forward to a three day weekend.  I've got to shampoo my carpet tonight, tried to talk my daddy into coming to my house and doing it for me so we'll see  .  I'm going shopping tomorrow, I need some new shoes, I just bought some but there not as comfortable as I thought they would be to workout in and while I'm there I might as well get some clothes  .

Workout today:  Cardio- 40 minutes  (I may split this up between a couple different pieces of equipment)

Hope everyone has a great Memorial Day Weekend!! Be Careful


----------



## Jill (May 28, 2004)

Did somebody say shopping???


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 28, 2004)

Yup Jill,  shopping!!  How do you like all your new clothes??  Going again soon?


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2004)

Yeah on the new car!!!!  have fun in it!! I Love Black!! I almost bought but I go down to MANY Dirt roads.

Have fun this weekend! Hey I will be shopping tooooo


----------



## atherjen (May 28, 2004)

you BRAT!!!!  shopping again? I swear... 

SMART idea for the weekend eating! good girlie!  but if you slip, you always no, no worries for the weekend since your week so suber clean. We need to talk a bit more indepth soon about upcoming diet plans  

Have a super fun weekend hun!! I hope it gets sunny hot for you! Its raining and cold here still!  
If I dont talk to you before your off work today, then Ill try to call you at home tonite!


----------



## Mavs (May 28, 2004)

Andrea - You posted in mine so I'm posting in yours!    Just wanted to drop in and say howdy!    You have a great weekend!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't think they give days off where I work because when I came in this morning I just have twice the amount of work   .   Well, I'll do it when I feel like it!  I'm sleepy   .  

Weekend was pretty good.  This one coming up is going to be hectic though.  My best friend is getting married Saturday and I'm in it and our dresses still aren't here!! Hopefully they'll come in today or I guess all the brides maids will be walking down the aisle naked   !! LOL!!  

I'm out of the Lipo 6 but I'm going to wait a while before I get anything else, but in the mean time I'm open to suggestions.  Was thinking about a stack, but don't really know exactly what to buy to do it??   

Jen- I'm on number 8, only 24 more to go   !!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

Andrea...I am using Tight by SAN right now.  It seems to be pretty good so far.

Oh I hope the dresses arrive for you guys.  I'm sure there would be a bunch of happy old men if they don't!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Jodie   .  Did you have to order it on-line or is it available at GNC?  I bet your getting excited- only 11 days left- right?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

Craig got it for me, but it is alot cheaper online.  Someone bought a bottle at GNC, tried one, then brought the rest of them back, so I got them.  The lady said they gave her the jitters, but myself they don't do that to me.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Andrea! I hear ya-- they give us days off--but then pound you with work.

Wow--I hope the dresses come in fast--and I Hope they Fit right! That is crazy!

have a great day sleepyhead!! (I wish I could take a nap on my desk..but too many people walk by)--- lol.. I was watching office space this weekend cracking up-- have u seen that?


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

chickie you best be far beyond only 8 right now!   

nekid bridesmaids? ooo la la!  Hope the dresses come in! pics pics!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Stace!!  Nope- I haven't seen that yet- is it a movie or a t.v. show? 

Jennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn-  I'm on my 4th bottle, when this is gone that'll be 16! I'm peeing like crazy   !!  

I'll definatly post pics too!! Hurry up and eat and call me!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG NC I just realized you are so unbelievably gorgeous    You look amazing, I so wish I had your super long legs.  Besides that you are such a freaking huge sweetheart


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 1, 2004)

Thank you SO much Shorty  !! Your a doll!   And from your gallery your pretty hot yourself


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 2, 2004)

I am so ready to leave today, I've got like a gizillion things to do after work today and not nearly enough time to do them in  .  Diet has been clean the last two days and workouts have been cardio, 30 minutes both days.  I'm trying to drop as much water weight as possible before Saturday for my best friends wedding.  I wanted to get up and do tae bo today but I couldn't get my lazy ass out of bed, I need someone to come drag me out!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

Drag you out of bed? I'd much rather climb in and snuggle.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 2, 2004)

Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I am so ready to leave today, I've got like a gizillion things to do after work today and not nearly enough time to do them in  . Diet has been clean the last two days and workouts have been cardio, 30 minutes both days. I'm trying to drop as much water weight as possible before Saturday for my best friends wedding. I wanted to get up and do tae bo today but I couldn't get my lazy ass out of bed, I need someone to come drag me out!!


I hate those mornings.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

oh mi gosh I'm Like That EVERY Morning!! haha... I have been setting my alarm clock early for the past month--haven't YET gotten up for cardio


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 2, 2004)

> Drag you out of bed? I'd much rather climb in and snuggle.


LOL. 

Looking forward to the new pics Andrea!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 2, 2004)

you want a wakeup call in the morning?  

you best of finished a lot of that water today at work, or you be peeing all night!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 3, 2004)

Didn't get up this morning either  !! Jen- wake me up tomorrow!!  I didn't make it to 40  , I tried SOOOOO hard, I think I was at like 36 and I started feeling like I was going to get sick so I stopped.  BUT that's the only thing I had to drink yesterday.  But, I had a big glass in the middle of the night too.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 3, 2004)

holy smokes! badgirl! what time you want me to call then in the morn?  

no worries girl, close enough. today will be much easier!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 3, 2004)

I know, I know- I need a spanking  !! LOL!!  I really tried so hard though, I don't think I've ever had to pee that much in my entire life!  

Well, I'm going to start a new journal Monday.  My graduation is July 30th so it will be a 7 1/2 week journal.  Aiming for 1-2 pound a week fat loss so a total of at least 7 to 15 pounds.  Will tell more about it Monday.   

Jen- what time do you get up in the morning??????


----------



## atherjen (Jun 3, 2004)

tisk tisk tisk!!! you asked for it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Im up early.. and Im an hour ahead of you anyways. what time you want up? what If I wake Travis! he'll hate me then!  suckkerrrr


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 3, 2004)

If Jen gave me a wake-up call, she'd be getting me out of bed at like 3am my time.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 3, 2004)

Travis is a dick so I don't care if he likes it or not!! I'll just tell him to shutup  !!!  


Damn SF- where do you live?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 3, 2004)

Oh, and I'm going to buy one of those sled thingies, I just hope Jen's able to tell me how to use it!!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 3, 2004)

you just so darn nice to him!   

I still cant believe ur gonna get one!  you'll have the vid within a couple weeks. maybe sooner!
Ill be away next week.. and the week after  working.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 3, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Damn SF- where do you live?


 California.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey NC, where are you?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm here sweetie!! I just started a new journal- Once and For All


----------

